#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-22
<stirk> vitor_makyama eu vou fazer 3 meses que to com ubunto e to gostando muito parti no peito e na raça  pq se nao nao migrava
<vitor_makyama> stirk, legal
<vitor_makyama> stirk, e como tem sido a experiencia?
<stirk> tem sido boa pois to duscando muito e reaprendendo a informática  kkkk
<stirk> e o bom que oq duvidas eu tiro aqui
<stirk> e descobri aqui buscando e achei um vídeo do papo de boteco
<stirk> ai achei a site e olhei muito os tuto de la
<stirk> fora a atenção pessoal aqui cois que no windows e dificio de acha
<stirk> e o bom velho e os paus que da vc tem que corre atraz kkkkkkkkkkk
<stirk> fora a comodidade de vc atualiza a versão mais nova sem precisar formata
<stirk> pois atualizei da 12.10 pra 13.04  muito light
<stirk> ja ate zuei que to a 2 meses sóbrio com  o linux agora ja vou para 3 meses
<stirk> windows e ilusão hj vivo na mátris kkkkk tomei a pirula vermelha
<vitor_makyama> stirk, vou fazer o seguinte como eu não posso mudar o mundo eu vou mudar meu mundo
<vitor_makyama> vou intalar no meu note e usar ele totalmente ubuntu
<aprigio> stirk, opa
<aprigio> stirk, vc me perguntou na sexta no papo se seria gravado o flisol
<aprigio> stirk, no RJ nao vai ser :(
<vitor_makyama> Boa Noite a Todos! o que é preciso para se tornar membro do ubuntu?
<boiko> dia!
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: #ubuntu-br-rs :)
<stirk> boa tarde
<boiko> tarde!
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-23
<Windows_> hi
<Windows_> preciso de ajud
<Windows_> Como eu desinstalo o Ubuntu e instalo o Windows 8?
<aprigio> uhahua tem cada um
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: noite. :)
<Danniel-Lara> :)   blz pessoal ?
<samurai_black> auqi beleza e frio. Rrsrs
<samurai_black> *aqui
<Danniel-Lara> hum 0 grau ?
<samurai_black> UAHSUAHSHAH, ai já tinha morrido man
<samurai_black> no Rio de Janeiro, quando bate 20°C o povo já fica meio aterrorizado... rsrsrsr
<Danniel-Lara> 20 °C por aqui é muito quente
<samurai_black> aqui mais de 40 é muito quente
<samurai_black> AUSHAUSUHAHS
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe
<samurai_black> Pokemons do fogo rsrsrsrs
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe
<Danniel-Lara> aqui esta 19°C  bom pra tomar uma ceva bem gelada
<samurai_black> deixa ver qual tá aqui
<samurai_black> 18°C e descendo... O.0
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara,  buenas noches!
<aprigio> samurai_black, aqui ta frio mesmo
<samurai_black> tá sim, e cisando mais...
<samurai_black> caindo
<aprigio> samurai_black, sabia q ja nevou no rj?
<samurai_black> não lembro se sabia ou não... RSRSRS
<aprigio> samurai_black, em 1978 (se nao me engano) nevou em itatiaia e em penedo
<samurai_black> interessante.
<aprigio> samurai_black, o pico das agulhas negras ficou todo branco como os andes
<aprigio> samurai_black, procura ai no google, acho q foi em 1984
<samurai_black> tem fonto ou fonte da informação ai om você?
<samurai_black> *fonte
<Danniel-Lara> hehee
<aprigio> samurai_black, https://www.google.com.br/search?q=neve+em+itatiaia&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=_d91UeWjEK7F4AORlYC4Bg&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1385&bih=701
<samurai_black> beleza
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, eu queria pegar as de gramado
<aprigio> samurai_black, mas tb itatiaia eh muito alto
<samurai_black> interessante mesmo.
<aprigio> e eh linda :)
<aprigio> samurai_black, eu adoro penedo
<aprigio> samurai_black, eu e a minha familia vai muito la
<samurai_black> Penedo não conheço, só a Penelope Charmosa... HAUHSUAHSHUAHSAHUSS
 * samurai_black ;)
<aprigio> hihi
<aprigio> samurai_black, vai la na pequena filandia
<aprigio> samurai_black, o rio tem muita coisa q as pessoas nao conhecem
<aprigio> samurai_black, as pessoas so querem saber de copacabana e ipanema
<aprigio> samurai_black, eu detesto copa e ipa
<samurai_black> é a mediocridade opera man, fazer o que... =/
<aprigio> samurai_black, ja foi em buzios?
<samurai_black> acho que não man
<aprigio> samurai_black, eh lugar de praia
<samurai_black> isso sei
<aprigio> samurai_black, agora é da argentina
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<aprigio> so da argentino la agora
<samurai_black> a é?
<aprigio> uhauha
<samurai_black> AUHSUAHSHAHSH, tendi
<samurai_black> ;P
<aprigio> eu nao sei oq esse pessoal gosta la, tudo bem q eh bonito e tal, mas logo la!
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, vc eh de ctb nao eh?
<samurai_black> aprigio: to com saudades do Ubuntu+Unity, vou atualizar o Beta 2 aqui pelo zsync e vou instalar... RSRSRSR
<samurai_black> aprigio: lembrei
<aprigio> ihh perae q minha lazanha chegou
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio:  Porto Alegre
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: tá muito ocupado ai pra me fazer um favor mano?
<Danniel-Lara> opa fala ai
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: é o seguinte, sabe algum tuto que ensine a instalar o VirtualBox corretamente no Ubuntu? Tipo, com ele podendo ser usado em tela cheia, compartilhando pastas entre GNU/Linux vs GNU/Linux e tals?
<Danniel-Lara> samurai_black:   bah isso eu não sei , mas para instalar usa via repositório do ubuntu , e usa  a placa como bridge e podes compartilhar via nfs agora tela cheia eu não sei
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: ele tá aqui já, mas, não sei se tá tudo ok não, só uso pra testar algumas distros, mas, como poderia fazer isso passo-a-passo?
<samurai_black> vai me guiando no que fazer ponto-a-aponto
<samurai_black> pode ser?
<Danniel-Lara> ok
<samurai_black> assim que estiver pronto, pode começar. :)
<samurai_black> o que devo fazer primeiro?
<Danniel-Lara> 1º tu tem que instalar o virtual box
<Danniel-Lara> verifica nos repositórios e instala
<samurai_black> tá instalado mano, já tinha dito
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<samurai_black> tá aqui já
<samurai_black> to com o Debian nele e tudo
<samurai_black> ;P
<Danniel-Lara> ja esta instalado o virtual box ?
<samurai_black> sim, pelo menos isso sim
<samurai_black> tenho 3 sistemas nele
<samurai_black> android, debina e juntadados
<samurai_black> debian
<aprigio> samurai_black, em modo texto ele nao fica em tela cheia devido a resolucao do terminal, somente pela interface grafica, mas para ambos funcionar como vc quer, vc precisa instalar na vm o vmboxtools
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<samurai_black> oka, mas, quero o mais importante, apredenr a comprtilhar arquivos, nunca fiz isso e é bem util
<samurai_black> isso que quero aprender agora
<samurai_black> o que faço?
<Danniel-Lara> bom como esta configurado a sua placa de rede no virtualbox ? esta como nat ou bridge ?:
<samurai_black> deixa ver aqui
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: tá dizendo no sistema real?
<aprigio> samurai_black, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<samurai_black> não sei ingles não man
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<samurai_black> se for tá como ponte, quem tá discando é o modem
<Danniel-Lara> na configuração do virtualbox , seleciona a maquina virtual e entra na configuração e na placa de rede e verifica se esta nat ou brighe
<aprigio> samurai_black, http://pt.kioskea.net/faq/8314-virtualbox-compartilhamento-de-uma-pasta-do-windows-em-um-hosp
<aprigio> samurai_black, em pt_br
<samurai_black> man
<samurai_black> windows e GNU/Linux é molezinha, isso eu sei fazer, não sei entre GNU/Linux e ou GNU/Linux
<samurai_black> e outro
<aprigio> samurai_black, entao pq vc nao faz um nfs?
<samurai_black> RESPOSTA: Por que não sei?
<samurai_black> rsrsrsr
<aprigio> samurai_black, e compartilha linux para linux, é mais facil q compartilhar win para win
<samurai_black> o Danniel-Laratava se preparando pra me ensinar isso...
<aprigio> salem_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-um-servidor-NFS-em-4-passos
<aprigio> salem_, ops pra tu nao ;)
<aprigio> samurai_black, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-um-servidor-NFS-em-4-passos
<samurai_black> nossa, servidor... O.0
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<samurai_black> que viage, mas, vamos ver isso
<aprigio> q viage?
<aprigio> vc acha q desktop nao compartilha? rs
<samurai_black> aprigio: tem curret mini iso do Ubuntu 13.04 sim mano, ma,s infelizmente, esqueci aonde vi e não mel lembro pra passar o link pra ti... TSC... =/
<aprigio> todo e qualquer servico que cria portas de comunicação e são agregadas a serviços no mundo linux e unix baseado em cliente e servidor, é denominado um servidor.
<samurai_black> viagem o link que você mandou
<samurai_black> server
<samurai_black> rsrsr
<aprigio> samurai_black, nao se confunda com equipamento chamado servidor, com servicos publicados ;)
<aprigio> samurai_black, entendi, leia oq eh servidor entao
<samurai_black> a sim, agora esplicou
<samurai_black> )
<samurai_black> :)
<Danniel-Lara> nfs é muito bom
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, :)
<Danniel-Lara> uma vez fiz isso no trabalho , cheguei em casa só montei na minha maquina o compartilhando do trabalho e fiz downloads do trabalho
<aprigio> é o mesmo que eu chegar para o Danniel-Lara e pedir, -" vamos jogar urban terror?", entao eu serei o servidor.
<aprigio> ;)
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, gostei da ideia
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, ai fica via udp, tu eh guerreiro
<aprigio> ehhe
<Danniel-Lara> sim
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, hehe
<Danniel-Lara> rsync ajuda heheh
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, rsync é o cara ;)
<Danniel-Lara> eu uso o rsync pra testar a performance do servidor em produção  em horário de pique e junto já testo a rede heheeh
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, show de bola
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, maneiro é quando vc deixa sincronizando 2 maquinas direto
<aprigio> um dirtorio. fazer um while true; do rsync -avz /dir /novo ; sleep 60; done
<aprigio> hihihi
<Danniel-Lara> sim
<Danniel-Lara> sim
<Danniel-Lara> já fiz isso  ,  matriz e filial heheheh com vpn + nfs
<aprigio> hihi
<aprigio> showww poder
<samurai_black> aprigio: achei a mini iso do 13.04 pra você man
<samurai_black> quer 64 ou 32 ?
<aprigio> samurai_black, ah nao. isso pra mim nao tem muito valor, somente no mk808 q eu tenho , ate vai.
<samurai_black> a pensei que naquele dia você queria man
<samurai_black> rsrs
<aprigio> samurai_black, e tb, existe o meta pacote ubuntu-minimal
<samurai_black> por issoq ue falei
<aprigio> samurai_black, q eh a mesma coisa
<aprigio> samurai_black, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<samurai_black> mas é isso ai mano, só que não tem ai a do 13.04
<aprigio> samurai_black, eu vou ver se instalo no meu raspeberrypi
<aprigio> samurai_black, acho q tem sim cara
<samurai_black> o que achei pra você é o meta pacote do 13.04
<samurai_black> não tem ai não, so em outro site
<aprigio> samurai_black, tem sim http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<samurai_black> 12.10 é a maxima
<samurai_black> mas não é ali no link que me mandou
<samurai_black> ali o maximo é 12.10
<aprigio> samurai_black, 13.04 mini 32bits http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso,  13.04 64 bits http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<aprigio> samurai_black, mas lembre-se, o minimal é so para depender da install pela rede
<samurai_black> já tinha achado, era esse que iria lhe passar
<samurai_black> já instalei um sistema assim na VM
<samurai_black> o Ubuntu 11.04
<samurai_black> rsrs
<samurai_black> sei cumé que é
<samurai_black> ms como o Ubuntu 13.04 tá com uma performace parelha com o KDE 4.10.2 aqui na machine, vou atualizar a iso do Beta 2 pelo zsync e quando acabar vou por ele. :)
<samurai_black> *mas
<aprigio> samurai_black, isso eh muito relativo, isso depende de tuning e maquina
<samurai_black> aqui tanto o KDE 4.10.2 quanto o Ubuntu+Unity 13.04 tão lisinhos de fabirca
<samurai_black> fabrica
<aprigio> entendo
<samurai_black> eu sei que quero o meu Ubuntu Tablet rsrsrs
<samurai_black> Em 2 horas mais ou menos o buntão 13.04 current tá aterrizando aqui... :)
<samurai_black> Partiu pra ver o "THE DARK KNIGHT" de novo, enquanto isso
<aprigio> caramba, tava vendo aqui q o Brett Dunst, da dreamhost contribuiu com mais de 5000 dolares a gnu
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<boiko> dia!
<tiagoscd> bom dia :)
 * samurai_black :)
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: boiko que que isso mans, este Ubuntu 13.04 tá uvinha manos! :D
<samurai_black> O melhor que já usei com o Unity até hoje, very nice
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: sim, tá foda demais :-)
<boiko> samurai_black: legal, eu tô usando aqui também, tá bem estável
<samurai_black> delicia
<samurai_black> ^^
<samurai_black> fico só imaginando o 14.04, vai ser SHOW
 * samurai_black assim espero né? ;)
 * samurai_black rsrsrs
<samurai_black> Tá ai p bonitinho, rsrsrsr ---> http://i.imgur.com/BMLbnyL.jpg
<israelbdacruz> bom dia
<tiagoscd> dia
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<israelbdacruz> alguém ansioso para o FLISOL
<israelbdacruz> ?
<Danniel-Lara> sim eu
<mvuelma> Eu também.
<israelbdacruz> alguém ai da Paraíba?
<Danniel-Lara> eu não
<israelbdacruz> blz
<tiagoscd> sou de SC mesmo, então vou participar do FLISOL de Joinville
<israelbdacruz> e o papo de buteco, vai ter sexta-feira
<tiagoscd> boiko: salem_ não estão afim de participar do FLISOL daqui não?
<tiagoscd> israelbdacruz: sempre tem
<tiagoscd> heheh
<israelbdacruz> certo
<tiagoscd> boiko: tem sprint, agora que lembrei
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> mas salem_ não tem desculpa :P
<israelbdacruz> é que pensei que vai ter o FLISOL e a galera está participando do preparativos do envendo e pensei que não ia ter
<Danniel-Lara> eu tenho que finalizar a minha palestra ainda
<israelbdacruz> blz então
<boiko> tiagoscd: yep, vou tar no sprint
<boiko> tiagoscd: mas acho que essa sexta consigo participar do papo
<tiagoscd> boiko: beleza :-)
<tiagoscd> boiko: o horário fica melhor lá né?
<tiagoscd> deve ser tipo às 20h
<boiko> tiagoscd: acho que é umas 18:00 lá, aí não rola participar do papo, vou tar trabalhando hehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: mas essa sexta ainda rola (eu embarco sábado só)
<tiagoscd> ah tá, achei que ia participar esta semana de lá já
<tiagoscd> boiko: uma semana lá?
<boiko> tiagoscd: nope, sprint é de segunda a sexta da semana que vem
<boiko> tiagoscd: o "nope" foi pra participar essa semana :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: mas sim, uma semana lá
<tiagoscd> boiko: sim, entendi, heheh
<boiko> almoço, bbl
<tiagoscd> boiko: bom apetitie :)
 * Danniel-Lara pausa , almoço ; fui...
 * samurai_black o desempenho deste UBuntu 13.04 com Unity tá uma coisa linda de ser vista, uau. :D
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: fala tchê
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> tudo certo, e por aí Danniel-Lara ? :)
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo , estou baixando o Fedora19 Alpha para testes
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: sim, eu vi que saiu hoje o alpha
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  vou testar , se estiver bom já instalo ele hehehe
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: certeza, heheh
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: desde a 8.10 só uso versões em dev no desktop
<tiagoscd> nunca fiquei com uma versão estável por mais de uma semana desde lá
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> no caso desde o ubuntu 8.10
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe , claro
<Danniel-Lara> assim vai me forçar a colaborar mais ainda e relatar bugs
<tiagoscd> com certeza
<tiagoscd> quanta gente aqui hoje ^^
<Danniel-Lara> voltei
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: opa
<barna_> :)
<tiagoscd> :-)
<barna_> aprigio, vamos continuar esse papo aki?
<barna_> aprigio, nunca sei como traduzir pra um home-user essas diferenças!
<aprigio> eu entendi oq vc quis dizer la
<barna_> :)
<aprigio> eh na verdade a questao de ideias, pq o conceito eh outro :)
<barna_> certo, como vc acha q eu poderia explicar pra um usuario comum, que não fala a nossa linguagem tecnica, a diferença?
<aprigio> esqueci de colocar o suporte ao utf8 no meu /etc/profile ;)
<aprigio> sim sim
<barna_> ok, sem acentos
<aprigio> eh q eu nao estou no ubuntu
<aprigio> estava terminando um trabalho
<aprigio> barna na verdade estou no meu ubuntu conectado ao meu servidor :)
<barna_> :)
<stirk> blz tiago rs
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-24
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<barna_> bao samurai_black
<samurai_black> barna_: me d meus 5 reais hoooooooooooooooooooooomiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * samurai_black auhshuahushuhahshahs
<barna_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk, manda a fatura!
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> banudo meu mano, to de novo com o Ubuntu+Unity, como que tá lindo de rapido isso aqui mano
<samurai_black> :O
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> barna_: http://i.imgur.com/BMLbnyL.jpg
<samurai_black> barna_: acordado anda?
<barna_> samurai_black, tinha saido pra comer!
<samurai_black> pombas, comeu prato de dinossauro mano?
<samurai_black> o.0
 * samurai_black auhshauhshauhhs
<samurai_black> barna_: !ping
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: opa, usas o xchat?
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> sim uso sim
<tiagoscd> * Danniel-Lara (~daniel@187-7-102-222.paebv701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br) entrou em #ubuntu-br-sc
<tiagoscd> * Danniel-Lara saiu (Changing host)
<tiagoscd> * Danniel-Lara (~daniel@unaffiliated/danniel-lara) entrou em #ubuntu-br-sc
<tiagoscd> pra evitar isso
<tiagoscd> digita o seguinte comando
<tiagoscd> /set irc_join_delay 20
<Danniel-Lara> manda la
<tiagoscd> aí depois de conectar ele espera 20 segundos
<tiagoscd> pra abrir os canais
<tiagoscd> ou seja, dá tempo do nickserv identificar
<Danniel-Lara> ha ok
<Danniel-Lara> valeu
<tiagoscd> e no mais, tudo bem?
<Danniel-Lara> sim blz
<Danniel-Lara> to na casa da mulher ainda
<Danniel-Lara> ao meio dia vou pra casa
<tiagoscd> beleza :)
<tiagoscd> boiko: bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> tu não usas cloak?
<tiagoscd> hehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: dia!
<boiko> tiagoscd: nope, usava antigamente, agora nem uso mais não
<tiagoscd> boiko: entendi, hehe
<tiagoscd> curioso :P
<tiagoscd> boiko: conseguiu gravar ontem? hehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: pior que não, mas estava arranjando o que vou tocar
<tiagoscd> boiko: entendi :)
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<boiko> tarde!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-25
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<samurai_black> _*nasceu, é da Canonica©!*_ :D
<RSJ7-user> boa tarde!!!
<Tonao35> boa noite
<Tonao35> instalei a versao  amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64 do drive da ati e depois de reiniciar nao ta funcionando direto meu note
<Tonao35> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Tonao35> ate os navegadores nao estao funcionando direito para uma pesquisa nos foruns
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-26
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Danniel-Lara> boan oite
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: :)
<tiagoscd> um abraço galera, até amanhã
<RNB> bom dia
<RNB> eu tenho o ubuntu instalado em meu note e gostaria de instalr uma outra distro linux, como posso fazer?
<RNB> em dual boot
<samurai_black> *Boa_tarde.*
<tiagoscd> buenas
 * samurai_black :)
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tarde. :)
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: o/
<tiagoscd> salem_: opa, rolou o alvará?
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: hoje a mãe vai participar do Papo?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: não cheguei a conversar com ela sobre isso
<tiagoscd> mas vou perguntar
<samurai_black> um
<samurai_black> cade os outros membros? tiagoscd e aquele rapaz que fez o post sobre o distrwatch? Nunca mais apareceu, sumiu... O.0
<salem_> tiagoscd, vixe cara, não rolou. amanha vamos receber um pessoal que vai fazer orçamento do piso la no ap. foi mal.
<tiagoscd> salem_: ah, que pena
<tiagoscd> mas tranquilo :)
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: nem sei quem é o cara, eu acho
<tiagoscd> ehehe
<samurai_black> pera lá
<samurai_black>  Neliton Pereira Junior ---> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/efeito-unity-analise-mercado-sistemas-operacionais.html
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: ?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: ele se desligou do blog no ano passao
<tiagoscd> *passado
<samurai_black> um, que pena, gostei de ver os textos dele...
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: viu o que o presidente da Canonicalc falou sobre o 13.10? Que vai ser RR...
<samurai_black> se eu não entendi errado tiagoscd http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: mas não é ele quem decide isso na realidade
<tiagoscd> ele pode sugerir, assim como qualquer um, mas tem um time voltado pra isso
<samurai_black> śo to dizendo, não afirmei nada
<samurai_black> :)
<tiagoscd> "Que vai ser RR..."
<tiagoscd> mas a tendência é que seja rolling release sim
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: não sei por que quando atualizo pelo terminal a source list tá lento, a do Kubuntu 12.04.2 é bem mais rapida e menor,  pode me ajudar com alguma dica? falo isso da source lis to 13.04
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: é que provavelmente está saindo muitas atualizações, o que acaba modificando o Packages.gz do repositório e obrigando a baixar novamente
<samurai_black> depois normaliza então?
<samurai_black> pois no 12.04 tá rapidinho
<tiagoscd> sim
<samurai_black> beleza então
<samurai_black> qualquer coisa crio um source list
<samurai_black> rsrrs
<hggdh> samurai_black: _deve_ ser RR, mas isto ficará mais claro durante a UDS. A decisão não é do Mark, mas da comunidade. Por exemplo, havia um grupo que queria RR a partir de, e incluindo, Raring. Este grupo perdeu
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: a marta vai aparecer por alguns instantes
<hggdh> o Mark, pessoalmente, favorece o esquema atual de releases a cada 6 meses
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: legal
<samurai_black> hggdh: tiago já tinha esclarecido isso, obrigado. :)
<samurai_black> hggdh: pra eu não pega nada ser ou não RR
<samurai_black> se tem qualidade to usando
<samurai_black> ;)
<hggdh> samurai_black: eu sei da tua posição, só estava aproveitando para esclarecer um pouco mais, e dar um pouco mais de história
<samurai_black> hggdh: mais uma vez, obrigado. ^^
<samurai_black> hggdh: gostando do Kubuntu 13?
<hggdh> outra razão para um RR -- e com a qual eu concordo -- é que a grande maioria dos usuários Ubuntu preferem ficar nos LTS; pouca gente estava a testar as versões intermediárias
<hggdh> samurai_black: muito
<samurai_black> viu lá na pagina dele que o Amorok, após varios releases caiu para o Tomahawk né?
<samurai_black> que coisa em?
<samurai_black> tá com moral esse novo player de musica em
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> ainda não o usei, não sei...
<samurai_black> pelo que vi é bem interesssante e pro ele
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> mas, gosto muito do Lobinho uivante
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<samurai_black> mas, deve ter qualidade para ter subistituido
<hggdh> o meu problema pessoal é que nem o amarok, nem o rhythmbox trabalham direito com o Nexus4/10
<samurai_black> não tenho nexus, sou pobre, então, sou feliz
<samurai_black> AUHSUAHSHUAHHS
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> hggdh: eu poderia até tá usando o 13 com KDE, mas, o Kubuntu 12.04.2 com o Backports do KDE 4.10.2 tá tão lindo que nem quero saber! rsrsrrsr
<hggdh> samurai_black: fique na 12.04 mesmo, não há por que mudar se funciona :-)
<hggdh> eu mudo por que ainda testo...
<hggdh> mas minha esposa, por exemplo, permanece as 12.04
<samurai_black> hggdh: eu tenho a benção de poder faezr instalação em 2 HDs, por isso, um fica mais pra backup, mas, meti um GNU/Linux nele, ai, o que é mais novo (HD) ponho um buntu mais novo e o mais antigo deixo o de versão LTS :)
<samurai_black> hggdh: esclarece ai, por ser LTS o Kubuntu 12.04 vai atualizar em algum momento o KDE para versão 4.10 não é isso mesmo?
<hggdh> samurai_black: eu não estava acompanhando o devel do Kubuntu (estou começando agora lá). Mas eu esperaria que sim. PPAs já estão disponíveis (como sabes), mas não sei qual o cronograma deles
<samurai_black> é, por que tem 5 anos, o KDE 4.8 vai mofar um dia desses lá no repo... rsrsrsr
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: acho que não vai ficar legal a transição do buntu 13.04 para o 13.10, pois, quem quiser atualizar sem formatar deve ter problemas visto que o 13.10 vai mudar o servidor grafico e tals, deve dar paus isso né? O que acha?
<hggdh> é um potencial perigo. Mas... (supondo as rolling releases realmente venham) isto é teste. Dever ser razoavelmente instável
<samurai_black> no caso de ser RR sim, e acho que sera a melhor alternativa mesmo
<tiagoscd> eu só acho que o ciclo de lançamentos ficou perfeito do jeito que está
<tiagoscd> espero que eles não mudem mais
<samurai_black> hggdh: , com tanto que não seja o horror que foi o lixo do 11, tá valendo qualquier coisa
<samurai_black> *qualquer
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: se é pra ficar suportavel durante menos de 1 ano, melhor será logo por RR
<samurai_black> :)
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: não acho
 * samurai_black gosta muito de usar o IRC do Thunder Bird :D
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: não quer RR?
<boiko> eu nem sabia que thunderbird tinha IRC :)
<samurai_black> boiko: tirando skype e msn ele tem todos os protocolos, Thunder é o poder!
<samurai_black> AHSHUAHSHUAHSUHAUHSAHHH
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: não vou dizer que a ideia me agrada. mas não me aprofundei muito no assunto pra formar opinião
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: compreendi
<samurai_black> boiko: e ainda tem a nova tematica que se chama de "Australis" se não me engano
<samurai_black> ;P
<boiko> eita :)
<boiko> eu já não curtia usar IRC no kopete (que é um IM client) quem dirá no cliente de e-mail :)
<hggdh> é perigoso.'ë bonito, e faz marketing, dizer que X é rolling release. Mas... com o mais recente, temos novos problemas. Nerds podem gostar, mas empresas detestam
<samurai_black> boiko: um dos principais motivos de usar o novo 13.04 é o Unity e outro é o Thunder
<samurai_black> rsrrss
<samurai_black> hggdh: lugar de impresa é no LTS
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<samurai_black> boiko: sou o posto de você no tocante a IRC. Rsrsr
<hggdh> brb, fazendo um upgrade do weechat
<samurai_black> gosto muito de usar ele pelo thunder, a forma como ele organiza os logs dos papos antigos, nossa, SHOW
<boiko> samurai_black: sempre usei clientes dedicados pra IRC (konversation, quassel, coloquy, xchat)
<samurai_black> boiko: também gosto de dedicados, mas, sou o tipo de pessoa que da valor a como o OS vem de fabrica, aqui não tem dedicados mas tem o Thuner, então, pra que instalar outro que vai fazer o mesmo? ;)
<samurai_black> *Thunder
<boiko> :)
<samurai_black> boiko: http://i.imgur.com/Tfgcs1u.png
<boiko> samurai_black: nada mal, mas ainda prefiro xchat :P
<tiagoscd> boiko: +1
<tiagoscd> xchat é o canal
<samurai_black> boiko: não discuto preferencias pessoas, esse aqui é um ótimo programa como vários outros, como lhe falei anteriormente, estou usando, pois, não tem outro por default no OS, então, tá bem baum da conta soo :D
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: XChat é ótimo também, assim como o Quassel, Pidgin, etc, etc ;)
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: :)
<samurai_black> E viva a liberdade de escolha. :D
<tiagoscd> :) volto já galera
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-27
<geci> boa noite galera será que hoje  vai ter papo de buteco?
<Barna> to aki esperando tb geci
<tiagoscd> @op
<tiagoscd> @voice OgMaciel
<boiko> opa, vai sim, estamos preparando :)
<tiagoscd> @voice boiko
<Barna> :D
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<boiko> ^^^^^^^^^^
<Barna> (Y)
<RogerRoger> olá glr
<Rui> Oi boa noite !
<Rui> a todos
<OgMaciel> buenas
<rafaelsnk> boa noite a todos!
<OgMaciel> buenas
<Paulim> boa noite amigod td bem?
<Barna> boas
<Paulim> amigos voces iram liberar a dica pos instalaçao do ubuntu 13.04 quando?
<geci> tá um um chiado
<Barna> voltando a ativa!
<RogerRoger> aqui não em
<Barna> kd o pessoal das antigas? Pretto, udontknow , ursinha.....
<RogerRoger> essa ai usa o windows
<RogerRoger> kkkkkkkkkk
<Barna> sairam da canonical?
<Roberto-sp> Boa Noite a todos . viva o ubuntu 13.04 ..... Adorei
<Matheus> usuários mac podem bater papo aqui tbm haha
<Barna> nossa o pretto faz uns 2 ou 3 anos q num vejo por essas bandas!
<Matheus> como liga a webcam??
<Roberto-sp> Um brinde ao 13.04 Show
<RogerRoger> O Ubuntu Cinnamon REmix sai quando?
<Barna> tim tim
<juniorxap> Buenas galera?!
<Matheus> como ligar a cam???
<Jean_Cesar> boa noite
<Matheus> como liga a cam??? kkk
<ptl> CHEGAY!!!
<tiagoscd> Matheus, só colocar na tomada :P
<RogerRoger> Alô glr, eu sou o ROger e num faço nada da vida! hehehe
<Matheus> isso kkk
<Matheus> ah demorou vlws!
<L88os> boa noite
<juniorxap> Galera, fui testar hoje o 13.04 na maquina virtual, caraaa o compiz ta gastando muita memoria, ta muito pesado o 13.04.
<RogerRoger> O Ubuntu Cinnamon REmix sai quando?
<Matheus> vcs acham vantagem tirar a certificação linux??
<juniorxap> pra ser mais exato mais de 3
<juniorxap> 300 MB de memória o compiz
<Paulim> o julian volta para a equipe?
<Matheus> eu me apaixonei pelo linux e queria trabalhar na áerea!!!! por isso a pergunta
<RogerRoger> se vc trabalha com redes tudo bem, mas se é um programador(C++ , entre outras) não vale a pena. (Minha opinião)
<familywolf> Boa noite ai galera!!!
<ptl> a da redhat é mais valorizada no mundo corporativo
<ptl> f*da que é cara pra cacete
<ptl> mas tem todo um caminho de certificação, um roteiro
<ptl> e tê-la aumenta muito as chances de emprego pelo reconhecimento que ela tem
<Matheus> vlwssss
<Matheus> :D
<Reverendo> boa noite!
<familywolf> Ao invés do cara pagar uma faculdade pode investir na certificação
<familywolf> acho que vale muito mais a pena
<RogerRoger> to na duvida ou vejo vcs falando ou vejo o IRC. Maldita tela pequena!
<Paulim> kd as mulheres do blog??
<Roberto-sp> qual os comentarios sobre o ubuntu 13.04 ai na america
<rairo> concordo com o Boiko
<Mateus> Boa noite
<Reverendo> eu acho que Faculdade aborda o âmbito geral, já a certificação foca a pessoa em um determinado segmento
<juniorxap> Roberto o meu 13.04 ficou lento pakasss é uso um Ultrabook.
<Valson> E aí pessoal o Ubuntu 13.04 é Rolling Release ou não?
<L88os> Valson: não
<familywolf> Og Maciel.... Recentemente foi lançada a nova versão do Fedora a versão de número 18. Um cara muito conhecido no software livre e, na minha opinião um gênio, Alan Cox, falou sobre essa nova versão. Ele disse ter sido a pior versão já lançada do Fedora. O que você achou dessa versão?
<ptl> alguém que usa ubuntu touch conseguiu rodar o terminal que apareceu nos blogs?
<familywolf> Eu enfrentei um kernel panic com essa nova versão....
<familywolf> :-)
<boiko> ptl: não lembro de ter visto esse terminal, mas eu uso o adb ou ssh mesmo
<Paulim> uma vez um amigo que mora em chicago estados unidos me falou que curso de ti la e daki a diferença que la o curso de ti na faculdade parece um curso tecnico mais avançado ele fez o curso aqui tbm
<familywolf> isso
<RogerRoger> qual a diferença do Yum, Apt-get e Pacman?
<ptl> boiko: ah, ele é legalzinho pelos screenshots que vi, tem umas decisões de design interessantes, mas parece que estão demorando pra colocar nos repositórios
<Paulim> aqui os cursos de info na faculdade eh mais livro de historia rsrs
<RogerRoger> LINUX É O PODERRRRR
<RogerRoger> KKKK
<familywolf> Aprigio na área
<familywolf> boa noite brother
<familywolf> :-)
<Paulim> LINUXXXXXX
<Valson> kkkkkkk
<boiko> ptl: bom, se for do projeto Core Apps, é desenvolvido pela comunidade, aí o ritmo é mais lento mesmo
<boiko> ptl: tem o link aí?
<ptl> OgMaciel: a redhat contratou o Rob Clark, que mexe em ARM há anos e é o responsável pelo driver livre da GPU Adreno. Ela pretende investir no mercado de servidores ARM (e.g AArch64)? Não vejo penetração nenhuma da redhat nesse mercado até hoje
<ptl> boiko: sim, peraí
<iskdinha> flisol de brasília >5000 pessoas
<iskdinha> confirmadas
<juniorxap> Descobri um jeitinho legal de dar Kernel Panic no Ubuntu, é só ligar um Kindle nele, desses simples vendidos no Brasil, é batata, Kernel Panic Total... kkk
<Rui> fala locutor do ubuntu br...kkkk
<ptl> boiko: https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/HhpD7eKDPv8 -- compartilhado pelo Michael Hall e depois fiquei sabendo pelo Ricardo Salveti
<Reverendo> em dizer Android, já "descobriram" o hardware do Google Glass, vai rodar a versão 4.0.4, mas se bem que rodasse um Ubuntu não seria nada mal...
<gugal> Já falaram das diferecias do ubuntu 13.04
<boiko> juniorxap: qual versão? eu tenho um kindle e plugo ele vira e mexe no ubuntu, nunca deu nada
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<ptl> Reverendo: e é um ARMv7 :D
 * ptl loves ARM
<aprigio> eaeee
<RogerRoger> Boiko, não tem o TAB no Ubuntu for Phones?????????/
<RogerRoger> se o cara esquecer o comando meu velho?
<ptl> é Ubuntu Touch que fala
<ptl> não Ubuntu Phone :P
<boiko> ptl: uia, não tinha visto, mas não sei do código não, vou tentar ver com o rsalveti na segunda-feira
<ricardo___> boa noite
<juniorxap> Temos aqui em Chapecó o Fábio Olivé que é da RedHat.
<boiko> RogerRoger: no terminal ou no search?
<RogerRoger> terminal
<ptl> pô, eu comprei o Nexus 4 só pra usar o Ubuntu Touch... O meu celular 'de produção' mesmo é um Nokia N9 com Meego
<ptl> mas até agora não tem muito que se possa fazer e ainda não tem internet 3G funcionando
<ptl> apesar que voz e SMS funcionam bem -- ou nem tanto, ainda não tem como acentuar em SMS
<ptl> alguém mais aqui que usa Ubuntu Touch detesta o --desktop_file_hint ?
<boiko> ptl: _o/
<juniorxap> Kadê a Brahmaaaa Thiago???
<Auder> tomar mingau agora....
<vlades> galera boa noite!!!
<tiagoscd> juniorxap, daqui a pouco vou buscar lá
<tiagoscd> tá gelando
<tiagoscd> ?D
<tiagoscd> :D
<Barna> nomento nostalgia, lembrando deu configurando modem UsRobotics janpeado no linux na decada de 90
<vlades> galera qual a impressão do ubuntu 13.04?
<RogerRoger> +boiko: Terminal
<boiko> RogerRoger: tem tab sim :)
<RogerRoger> ahh ok
<RogerRoger> kk
<boiko> RogerRoger: o terminal do ubuntu touch é um shell normal
<familywolf> Galera... Saiu a nova versão do Ubuntu. Ao que me parece traz alguns bugs consigo. Uma coisa que sempre me incomodou na Canonical foi isso, toda versão nova que sai sempre traz alguns bugs. Não seria o caso de um tempo maior de desenvolvimento ao invés de se lançar uma versão a cada 6 meses?
<garliene> Atrasadinhaaa....BOA NOITE...mas na correria para o FLISOL ARAGUARI ..:D
<boiko> garliene: noite!
<familywolf> Pra instalar o Google Chrome
<familywolf> por exemplo
<familywolf> Eu mesmo não consegui instalar essa versão na VM por exemplo
<juniorxap> Não, aqui ficou muiiiitoooo lento...
<familywolf> consome os 2 GB que deixo de memória pra VM e trava a máquina
<familywolf> e algumas outras coisas
<garliene> Fale o nome deste bicho..não consigo falar ..sou mineira @tiagoscd
<RogerRoger> o do google é que o mudou o nome da biblioteca, é o google que tem que atualizar
<Auder> tb nao gostei do icone não
<juniorxap> Core i3 6 Gb de RAM HD SSD é ficou lentooo
<tiagoscd> garliene, que bicho?
<garliene> boa noite boiko
<juniorxap> então não sei que mer... que deu, o meu tá lento, lento, lento...
<garliene> UBUNTU 13.04 - Raring ringtail
<familywolf> Eu estou esperando sair a versão Minimal. A versão "normal" eu não consigo instalar na VM pra testar.
<vlades> coloquei ele aqui na minha maquina com corei5 e quando inicia pelo live usb a limunosidade sempre vem apagada e tenho que clariar a tela
<vlades> alguem com esse problema/
<vlades> ?
<ricardo___> KUBUNTU 13.04 tah mil vezes melhor que qualquer outra versão que testei
<Auder> até o sentido do giro do icone gerou polemica....
<originalhammer> Ubuntu 13.04 até agora só tive um problema com o navegador firefox que a tela escure quando abro algum site, mas resolvi com a desinstalação completa e apagar a .mozilla na pasta usuário e depois reinstalei tudo pela central de programa, inclusive os complementos oferecido por lá, até agora está perfeito.
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntu-br.org
<boiko> juniorxap: familywolf: posso tentar ajudar com isso, mas semana que vem daí (vou viajar no fim de semana)
<RogerRoger> tem WhatApp no ubuntu for phones, ja?
 * ptl é indiferente em relação aos ícones. Poderiam usar os flat UI do Windows 8 ou o design skeuomórfico da Apple que ele não se importaria
<familywolf> Tranquilo Boiko
<ptl> agora, uma coisa que eu achei MUITO RUIM no Ubuntu 13.04 foi a desativação dos espaços de trabalho por default
<familywolf> Eu só vou testar mesmo e queria instalar essa versão na VM mas enfrentei esse problema de não conseguir instalar. Eu vou esperar sair a versão Minimal
<Paulim> amigos to dando aula de linux  e formato muito os 4 pcs isso acaba com o hd?
<Rui> por acaso tem passar para 12.10 para depois 13.04 ???
<ptl> Paulim: não
<originalhammer> pode formatar sem medo
<Rui> estou 12.04 ?
<ptl> Rui: é melhor sim, mas não necessário
<familywolf> Paulim.... Algumas pessoas vão dizer que isso é mito... Eu não sei cara na verdade eu acho que já ferrei com HDs por tanto formatar eles...
<RogerRoger> curti
<juniorxap> Verdade Boico, o monitor quando eu ligo o note no monitor distorce tudo, tenho que reiniciar.
<Reverendo> fiz um update em um micro com placa de vídeo Nvidia e quase de praxe, deu problema no driver de vídeo, que tive que recuperar da versão anterior
<Rui> obrigado ptl ...
<originalhammer> eu formato direto a anos meus hd's e nunca queimou nenhum, acho que isso foi questão de sorte mesmo.
<RogerRoger> manda o blog dele ai
<Roberto-sp> E o 13.10 vai ser parecido esta aparencia para desktop
<originalhammer> o cara é observador, kkkkkkkkkkk
<ptl> se não for tecnologia nand/nor não faz mal reformatar hd
<boiko> originalhammer: acho que formatar HD não causa muito problema não
<Rui> rsrsrsrsrs
<RogerRoger> Manda o BLog do Salem ai
<garliene> Gente não conheço Og Maciel... Boa noite Og Maciel..
<marcus-DF> boa noite a todos
<originalhammer> boa noite
<ptl> ele vai virar WebM Maciel em breve
<familywolf> Então galera.... Eu gostei do novo mascote escolhido para a versão 13.10 do Ubuntu. Acho que vai possibilitar maiores inovações pra galera que trabalhar com essa parte. O que vocês acharam?
<garliene> Prazer..remember..rsrs
<boiko> RogerRoger: http://tiagosh.wordpress.com/
<originalhammer> Quem é fã de Faryl Tail vai adorar o codinome da versão 13.10
<RogerRoger> +boiko: Vlw
<juniorxap> cara verifiquei a MD5SUM da ISO do Ubuntu ta fechando... porque que isso ta lento...
<juniorxap> Dei uma fuçada nos processos, acho que a culpa é do Compiz...
<ptl> juniorxap: tá usando driver acelerado?
<juniorxap> Pergunta Importante: Quando é que o Ubuntu vai abandonar o Compiz?
<ricardo___> juniorxap, é verdade o compiz fica bem lento mesmo.. pelo menos no meu note com video intel
<familywolf> Bacana eu vou dar uma olhada...
<boiko> juniorxap: acho que quando o Mir estiver pronto pra substituir o X.org
<Auder> Você chega no site de UM DOS MAIORES BANCOS DO BRASIL, e quer usar o recurso de 'Pessoa Jurídica'...  Só que você está usando Linux... e o site não funciona, pois eles informam que não dão suporte ao S.O.! Até aí, eu até entendo... o problema foi isso:  "Se você quer acessar o Bradesco Net Empresa pelo Linux, precisa instalar um virtualizador que permita o acesso ao Windows..."  Cara, PELAMORDEDEUZ!!! Isso é uma GAM
<Guest33353> hmmm
<ptl> o unity next com Mir vai estar disponível como opção já no 13.10, não é isso? Pelo que eu li o Mir funcional (mas preview) vai estar no 13.10 pra quem quiser testar
<Rui> troca de banco para banco brasil e/ou itau...
<juniorxap> No Internet Banking da Caixa não precisa de nada, só java e deu... funciona tudo... só não se se é muito seguro.
<Rui> funciona ubuntu...kkkk
<boiko> ptl: acho que sim
<RogerRoger> quais os tipos de programadores que a Canonical mais gosta?
<familywolf> Lá é o maior centro de programadores do planeta
<boiko> RogerRoger: os bons ;)
<boiko> RogerRoger: tem muita gente boa trabalhando pra canonical
<ptl> ufa... quase pensei que ser gente fina era requisito
<boiko> ptl: haha
<RogerRoger> +boiko: kkkkk, mas que tipo de linguagens, o básico para eles perceberem vc
<Reverendo> o que acho engraçado é que o BB é um dos maiores utilizadores de Software Livre em suas agências e terminais, mas não adaptam o acesso ao Internet Banking para Linux
<ptl> Reverendo: faz parte da mentalidade 'linux só serve pra servidor ou terminal corporativo'
<Rui> opa fala do banco brasil por eu uso acesso pelo ubuntu...kkkk
<garliene> Reverendo é a mais pura verdade
<Rui> [banco itau ubuntu...
<Rui> itau
<ptl> ubuntaú?
<Reverendo> exatamente ptl
<RogerRoger> +boiko: kkkkk, mas que tipo de linguagens, o básico para eles perceberem vc
<Auder> Você chega no site de UM DOS MAIORES BANCOS DO BRASIL, e quer usar o recurso de 'Pessoa Jurídica'...  Só que você está usando Linux... e o site não funciona, pois eles informam que não dão suporte ao S.O.! Até aí, eu até entendo... o problema foi isso:  "Se você quer acessar o Bradesco Net Empresa pelo Linux, precisa instalar um virtualizador que permita o acesso ao Windows..."  Cara, PELAMORDEDEUZ!!! Isso é uma GAM
<juniorxap> Vem pra Caixa você tambéemmm... Vemmm !!!
<Reverendo> a Caixa até algum tempo atrás, ainda usava o Java da Microsoft
<tiagoscd> juniorxap, +1
<gugal> acho que Blobs é um jogo para ubuntu touch
<Rui> MAS ESTÃO FALANDO DO BANCO DO BRADESCO...
<Auder> http://www.bradescopj.com.br/html/pessoajuridica/ferramentas/usuario-linux.shtm
<ptl> RogerRoger: posso apostar que será um ponto positivo conhecer linguagens livres populares (perl, python, ruby) e linguagens de programação de toolkits e software-base (C, C++, shell script)
<boiko> aprigio: ó aí pra praticar: http://www.dzai.com.br/static/user//18/18748/40dd2656a1a72b3d33cf440a41175a3a.jpg
<Rui> funciona bbb e itau... itau
<aprigio> uauhauhuhauhauha
<Rui> kkk bb
<ptl> RogerRoger: mais importante que linguagens específicas, inclusive pra aprender rapidamente qualquer linguagem, eu considero saber bem lógica de programação
<juniorxap> Ainda continua, mas aquilo é segurança... kkk
<r7_> uso o bb de boas
<Reverendo> isso é só em bancos brasileiros, tanto que esses dias deu pau na inicialização do Windows, devido a incompatibilidades de um update com esses plugins de bancos (pelo menos a suspeita)
<boiko> ó o link denovo: http://www.dzai.com.br/static/user//18/18748/40dd2656a1a72b3d33cf440a41175a3a.jpg
<r7_> *no chrome
<juniorxap> Essa confusão no nome do Internet Banking é segurança segundo a área de tecnologia, que é pra que virus e alguma coisa do tipo não entenda o que é aquilo.
<RogerRoger> face ta saindo cada merda ultimamente, ontem eu vi um parto sem querer
<Gom> Boa noite a todos!
<OgMaciel> buenas
<ptl> segundo o Anahuac de Paula Gil a gente não deveria usar facebook, ubuntu, gmail e outras coisas que 'roubam nossa privacidade' pra organizar protestos e tentar propagar software livre
<Rui> kkkk
<ptl> se alguém duvida disso, olha - http://www.trezentos.blog.br/?p=7892
<ptl> ei
<ptl> palavras dele
<tiagoscd> mvuelma, :D
<ptl> eu não acho que o ubuntu rouba privacidade nenhuma, só pra deixar bem claro!!
<ricardo_cco> boiko,  verdade, as vezes assusta
<ptl> basta ler meus posts no br-linux
<juniorxap> Corram pras cavernassss !!!
<ptl> ou na própria lista PSL-BR, em que comprei briga com o Anahuac :P
<Rui> as  vezes não são verdadeiras o tem google...
<mvuelma> Oi, tiagoscd .
<mvuelma> Daqui a uns minutinhos vou conectar no hangout.
<mvuelma> Só mais uns minutos, tiagoscd
<Rui> ok marta
<coringao> OgMaciel: e ai amigao.. quanto tempo.. quando vamos nos encontrar pra comer um churrasco aqui no Brasil
<OgMaciel> :)
<Reverendo> olha isso... http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/03/fbi_secretly_sp.html
<tiagoscd> mvuelma, ok :)
<ptl> pessoalmente eu só fico chateado mesmo quando a pessoa usa Apple (Mac OS, iPhone, etc.), infelizmente diferente de outras opções proprietárias 'do mal' parece que a Apple tem o dom de reservar uma areazinha permanente no cérebro da pessoa
<ptl> mas isso sou eu...
<Rui> ptl...
<Rui> ?/
<Rui> kkk
<ptl> Rui: talvez seja implicância minha
<Gom> Richard Stallman adora esses mecanismos de localização kkk
<Rui> tudo bem...
<ibere_SP> uso Lubuntu. qual será o futuro do LXDE com o Ubuntu caminhando para longe do GTK?
<Rui> qual o  comando para atualizar o ubuntu no gericiador maneger
<coringao> coringao: :D
<Rui> gereciador...
<coringao> certou
<tiagoscd> www.expolivre.com.br
<ptl>  /* tudo que você disser entre comentários não será usado como prova de sua trollagem */ # sério
<Reverendo> kkkkk
<tiagoscd> localização é importante: http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/aplicativo-permite-notificar-amigos-que-voce-esta-sendo-preso.html
<juniorxap> estão tomando chá de cogumelo?
<ptl> ibere_SP: não precisa se preocupar com isso, o 'caminhar pra longe do gtk' vai demorar anos e não acho que será extinta.
<ptl> tiagoscd: eita
<ptl> Rui: update-manager -d
<Rui> cha damião...kkkk
<ptl> cerveja? faz que nem o Patrick Volkerding do slackware, produza sua própria em casa
<ptl> continua, tá bem
<ptl> já passou o problema de saúde dele
<ptl> e o negócio da cerveja foi meio brincadeira porque faz anos que ele não produz
<Rui> sudo apt-get update-manager -d ? ptl ?
<tiagoscd> ptl, tenho que pegar alguma fórmula de cerveja opensource
<ptl> Rui: não, você está querendo atualizar a distribuição ou só pacotes?
<ptl> tiagoscd: free as in free speech beer :P
<bogdano> tiagoscd: já fizemos freebeer em cwb
<bogdano> ou quase, he
<Luis_Rosseto> usando o ubuntu 13.04 e rodando muito bem até agora
<coringao> OgMaciel: se sabe de algum jogo de racionio otimo para pessoas de terceira idade e com doença de alzheimer
<tiagoscd> porra, o mundo precisa saber disso bogdano ptl
<boiko> bogdano: uma hora dessas tenho que ir com vocês :)
<coringao> OgMaciel: só conheço o gbrainy
<joaolellis> paciência aislerot
<Rui> desculpe distribuição...
<juniorxap> kkkkkk marron cocô...
<joaolellis> boa noite galera
<ptl> Rui: atualizar os pacotes da sua distribuição: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade --- atualizar a versão da distribuição para uma maior: update-manager -d
<bogdano> boiko: foi numa daquelas idas ao hop&roll pra fazer cerveja
<joaolellis> alguém me passa o link do vídeo? rsrs
<juniorxap> http://www.droplinegnome.net/
<boiko> bogdano: massa!
<bogdano> tem um projeto no github, freebrewers
<aprigio> http://www.droplinegnome.net/
<RogerRoger> indo instalar o ubuntu 13.04, amanha tem evento aqui em recife e ainda tenho prova. Flw glr
<boiko> bogdano: o arthurm fez em casa umas Pale Ale esses tempos atrás
<coringao> coringao: irei palestrar sobre jogos educacional, jovem/adulto e para terceira idade
<bogdano> aí é massa
<Rui> obrigado ptl ?
<boiko> RogerRoger: valeu! boa sorte aí :)
<tiagoscd> coringao, gcompris, omnitux? :D
<coringao> no flisol da cidade de suzano/sp
<boiko> bogdano: acabou derretendo os botões do fogão com a panela :P
<Luis_Rosseto> :)
<coringao> tiagoscd: este ja ate tenho instalado no minha CPU
<ptl> tem mais alguém aí que tem mania de comprar dispositivozinhos ARM tipo chromebook, ODROID e instalar Ubuntu? ou mesmo beaglebone/beagleboard e raspberry pi
<Rui> ptl qual teu google + ?
<RogerRoger> @tiagoscd: semana que vem tem mais?
<bogdano> hehe
<bogdano> portland?
<coringao> vou levar minha CPU pra demonstrar
<RogerRoger> @tiagoscd: papo de butecu
<ptl> Rui: https://plus.google.com/117558221002751287986/posts
<tiagoscd> RogerRoger, toda semana tem :)
<ethX> pô, eu faço cerveja em Tubarão mesmo, haha
<RogerRoger> @tiagoscd: ok :D (y)
<RogerRoger> Flw pessoal!
<coringao> tiagoscd: vou tambem falar de gerenciadores de lanhouse para linux
<garliene> Gente fala sério..com um evento lindo amanhã, eu vou perder tempo bebendo, para depois ficar com aquela ressaca horrivel...não obrigada não bebo...tomo suco..
<boiko> ethX: bom, eu não faço, só tomo :)
<tiagoscd> coringao, show :-)
<coringao> tiagoscd: como OpenASB
<juniorxap> Até o Aprígio ta no chazinho de cogumelo? kkkk
<ethX> boiko, tomar faz parte do processo ;)
<bogdano> hooters?
<Luis_Rosseto> puts... preciso ir lá
<OgMaciel> http://www.beerknurd.com/stores/raleigh/
<ptl> aaaah, pelo menos você vai poder ir, garliene, eu tou com o carro quebrado e tenho um casamento, não vou poder ir no flisol
<Luis_Rosseto> cerveja e novinhas é a minha cara
<garliene> ptl serio?? Nossa então bom casamento e ai sim vc vai beber todas rsrs
<Rui> cade o papo de buteco ?
<Rui> cerveja...
<freelinux> só tem pé de cana nesse papo de buteco
<juniorxap> Minas é o paraiso da culinaria...
<boiko> freelinux: lol :)
<Rui> kkkk
<freelinux> só tenho uma coisa pra dizer pra esses pé de cana! Tamo junto!
<Luis_Rosseto> kkkkkkkkk
 * aprigio eu nao bebo
<juniorxap> Aprígio tu já comeu pequi?
<Luis_Rosseto> tô fora
<ptl> esperma tem composição altamente variável mas eu li que tem componentes nutritivos
<Luis_Rosseto> rsrsrsrs
<juniorxap> Pequi é bacana... tu lembra dele 3 dias depois...
<ptl> o pior do esperma são os que dão mau cheiro como cadaverina e putrefacina (esses nomes são sérios)
<garliene> ptl só chamar um taxi e tudo resolvido rsrs
<tiagoscd> ptl, eheheh
<juniorxap> O pai do ton é legal... kkk
<aprigio> juniorxap, hauha
<joaolellis> é o mesmo contrato que fizeram em sp,
<Rui> google + https://plus.google.com/u/0/117064410334457152198/posts
<ptl> garliene: moro em Barão Geraldo - o distrito de Campinas onde fica a unicamp -, pegar táxi aqui é muito tosco, até telefonar pra ponto é tenso, demoram meia hora pra chegar
<Rui> ptl
<joaolellis> no fundo os alunos ganharam um email do hotmail
<garliene> ptl kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk então só orando para ti..
<joaolellis> portal da transparência
<Luis_Rosseto> é o seguinte, um representante da Microsoft veio aqui em presidente prudente e "deu" um curso sobre win 8 para alunos do Menor Aprendiz" com certificado. A prefeitura bancou a vinda deste ser mas não foi divulgado o valor!!!
<Reverendo> aqui em SC o IFC está migrando para Linux
<Seered> Opa! Estou trabalhando com Linux Educacional.
<juniorxap> UTFPR de Pato Brrrannnco !!!
<ptl> :(
<ptl> Luis_Rosseto: cara, o Brasil tá f*** mesmo. Em tempos de Feliciano, Congresso mandando no judiciário, religião sendo bancada por verba pública e outras coisas, acho difícil a gente conseguir atenção pra isso
<Rui> como fica linu no Parana, pelo governador....
<tiagoscd> Reverendo, o de Araquari ou de Camboriu?
<Rui> linux
<Reverendo> a Reitoria em Blumenau
<tiagoscd> entendi :)
<Luis_Rosseto> falta de conhecimento...
<originalhammer> fiz minha monografia inteira no libre office
<Zac_> O linux Educaional espanta o povo do linux
<garliene> Ai pessoal estou muito feliz FLISOL ARAGUARI 2013, encerrou inscrições 5 dias antes do envento, então dividindo com todos esta alegria, lotadooooooooo...e ainda vão circular pessoas no Install fest...http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil/Araguari
<boiko> http://gustavoboiko.org/blog/2013/04/sobre-a-pec37/
<Rui> parabéns Garliene...
<tiagoscd> http://www.libreofficeparaleigos.com/assine-peticao-pela-aprovacao-da-lei-odf-em-sc/
<garliene> Rui obrigada..:D
<originalhammer> ja assinei
<Rui> de nada...kkkk
<Seered> O LE 4.0 é usável cara... Por enquanto não espanta ninguém.. Até mesmo porque a comunidade na qual trabalho é muito carente, o contato dele com o computador é só na aula então..
<coringao> minha ferramentas favoritas são libreoffice, librecad, inkscape, gimp e geany
<joaolellis> mas já e ou não?
<Niedson> Boa Noite!
<originalhammer> gimp é foda mesmo
<Niedson> Quais os assuntos do papo de hoje?
<ptl> tinha que haver festa de instalação de Ubuntu em dispositivos que tinham android... Ubuntu Touch ou desktop
<garliene> E parabéns ao meu apoiador e o culpado rsrs né @Tiago??  Tudo começou aqui no papo de buteco. E hoje este evento lindo aqui..:D
<joaolellis> assinado
<tiagoscd> 89218-000
<ptl> ou qualquer outra distribuição... só falo tanto do ubuntu porque acho que é uma distribuição que continua boa tanto pra usuários avançados quanto novatos
<joaolellis> rsrsrs
<romuloxvictor> Vocês acham que existe incentivo para a certificação ubuntu no Brasil?
<garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkk rindo aqui gente
<ptl> e admiro pra cacete a engenharia envolvida na distribuição
<garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ptl> romuloxvictor: acho que só depois que o ubuntu conseguir penetração corporativa, o que demora alguns anos visto que corporação são conservadoras
<juniorxap> FLISOL Chapecó ta quente amanhã... hehe
<joaolellis> aqui no rio vai ter
<Luis_Rosseto> assinado
<garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk iiiiiiii dormir no sofá com o friooooooooo ..dá nãooo
<ptl> romuloxvictor: eu acho que Ubuntu vai ter essa penetração com o Aarch64, a arquitetura 64-bits de ARM, computadores extremamente eficientes em termos de energia e cada vez mais poderosos, modulares, com manutenção facílima
<garliene> \o/ isso aprigio minas é assim mesmo
<aprigio> garliene, é assim: Geente to indo
<aprigio> hehhe
 * ptl mineiro desnaturado que mora em Campinas
<axax3435646> TIAGO VIADO
<axax3435646> CHUPA MEU CU
<axax3435646>  LAMBE MEU PAU
<Luis_Rosseto> a cultura brasileira é muito boa
<axax3435646> BIXA
<garliene> aprigio é sim rsrs...>> Gente to indo
<coringao> deixo DURMIR.. amanhã FLISOL
<joaolellis> opa
<coringao> FUUUUIIIIIII
<axax3435646>  CHUPA MINHA VAGINA
<garliene> Boa noite Og maciel
<ptl> axax3435646: menino, contenha-se
<axax3435646> GAYZAO
<joaolellis> bota pra fora ai Tiago
<romuloxvictor> Acho boa essa iniciativa de certificações Ubuntu, um sistema muito bom e estável.
<Barna> boa noite maciel
<maxwell> <axax3435646> olha a boca suja vai lavar com sabão
<Niedson> Block no axax
<Seered> Mas o Ubuntu tá em muitos lugares... Outro dia ao trocar o óleo do carro e olha o sistema operacional que os caras usam: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BGzxHKpCQAA0-nK.jpg
<maxwell> ta faltando um aki
<ptl> penetração no mercado corporativo
<Niedson> Cheguei agora, fá falaram algo do Ubuntu 13.04?
<Rui> kkkk
<r7_> Como tah o suporte amd
<Niedson> *já rs
<joaolellis> o que leva uma criatura vir aqui e xingar as pessoas?
<maxwell> o apprigio esta no escuro
<Barna> aproveitando o boiko aki, como q anda o projeto de usar o ubuntu desktop num smartfone em um dock? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android/
<Barna> gostaria de saber um pouco mais sobre esses 3 projetos, suas diferenças etc....
<Barna> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android/
<Barna> http://linuxonandroid.org/
<Barna> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<r7_> *placa video
<Rui> dor de  cotuvelo....kkkk
<Rui> barna
<ptl> Seered: certo, em embutidos o ubuntu está muito na frente, e é por isso que eu tenho essa idéia que o mercado dos embutidos ("embarcados") vai se juntar ao dos servidores, vai acontecer convergência aí :-)
<Luis_Rosseto> bi polar é foda
<romuloxvictor> Isso é doença quem faz isso
<Luis_Rosseto> kkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> romuloxvictor, sim, nem vou mexer, vai que é doença
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<Niedson> Já falaram algo do Ubuntu 13.04?
<romuloxvictor> tiagoscd: kkk apoiado
<ptl> Barna: é uma funcionalidade que ainda não está pronta, e mesmo assim, nas especificações oficiais seria só pra 4G de RAM (provavelmente vai funcionar com 2GB também), e não tem nenhum dispositivo no mercado ainda com isso, certamente nenhum dos que estão no wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<garliene> Gente é duro a dor do parto, mas partindo..Vou fazer a abertura do FLISOL amanhã, BOA NOITE e sucesso a todos neste sabado ....Bjkass Mill Fuiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tiagoscd>  mv anamaria /dev/null
<ptl> xau garliene
<ptl> boa abertura
<garliene> ptl obrigaduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ...:D
<Luis_Rosseto> é a breja
<tiagoscd>  cat /media/globo/anamaria | grep traseiro
<aprigio> garliene, boaa noite
<aprigio> e boa sorte la!
<garliene> aprigio boa noite
<garliene> agora fui gente
<Seered> Niedson: Se não falaram, vou falar: Instala logo cara. Porque uso o Ubuntu desde o 10.04 e esse 13.04 é a melhor versão (na minha opinião) até hoje
<ptl> não precisa do pipe aí!!! :P grep traseiro /media/globo/anamaria
<ptl> ow
<ptl> mas olha o lado bom
<ptl> o projeto ganhou publicidade
<ptl> imensa publicidade
<ptl> agora todo mundo conhece
<ptl> não fosse o incidente da Ana Maria, ia ser só mais um detalhezinho esquecido
<Reverendo> mas legal foi a cara do Louro José
<Niedson> Seered já instalei, e constatei que a versão mais estável que já usei, e incrivelmente superou o 12.04 LTS
<Reverendo> Eita Nóissss
<boiko> ptl: exatamente :)
<Reverendo> kkkkk
<Luis_Rosseto> aqui para mim o ubuntu está 100%
<Niedson> Não sei se vcs já falaram do 13.04, mas o que vcs acharam desta versão?
<boiko> Niedson: tô usando aqui, tá tudo funfando :)
<ptl> Niedson: eu já falei, achei foda, mas estou usando já há alguns meses :P e não curti o fato de mudarem o default do Unity pra não ter espaços de trabalho
<maxwell> oiiiiii tiiaaaa
<Auder> Olha a Marta Vuelma!!!
<ptl> espero que isso não represente no futuro a extinção dos workspaces
<Paulim> TAVA FALTANDO MULHER NESSA PARADDAAA RSRS
<ptl> no unity
<romuloxvictor> Boa noite Marta!
<joaolellis> blz
<Niedson> Boa Noite Marta.
<ptl> toma café
<ricardo_cco> mvuelma,  boa noite
<ptl> toma efedrina
<ptl> toma rebote :P
<ptl> aí sim dá pra ficar acordado(a)
<Reverendo> boa noite
<juniorxap> tchêee !!!
<maxwell> finalmente uma mulher que entende o ubuntu
<Barna> boa noite
<Niedson> <+boiko> Legal, gostei bastante desta versão. Me surpreendeu a estabilidade mesmo nas versões Beta. Muito bom.
<maxwell> mais uma fez boa noite tiaaaa
<cristianpavan> boa noite
<originalhammer> sinto-me um novato no linux, comecei em 2006.
<ptl> Niedson: isso é verdade, tava com bugs surpreendentemente inócuos e pequenos
<mvuelma> Boa  noite à todos.
<ptl> boa noite
<tiagoscd> @voice mvuelma
<Niedson> kkkkkkk
<juniorxap> como pode??? todo mundo falando que o Ubuntu 13.04 esta legal e tal, mas o meu tá uma lesmaaa...
<Luis_Rosseto> legal foi a ana maria sendo atropelada
<boiko> juniorxap: eu posso te ajudar com isso semana que vem
<Niedson> @tiagoscd e o tutorial: O que fazer após instalar o Ubuntu 13.04? vai ter ainda mesmo com a saída do Julian?
<ptl> juniorxap: você disse que detectou problema no unity, sua placa qual é? está com aceleração de hardware funcionando ok?
<ptl> aliás, no compiz
<Luis_Rosseto> meu ubuntu funciona legal por que tem 8 giga de memória, cor i7 2ª geração, e hd de 750... deve ser por isso
<ptl> mvuelma: talvez esteja muito cedo pra isso, mas futuramente flisol podia envolver instalação também de Ubuntu Touch em dispositivos móveis, não acha?
<Reverendo> como sempre, só vi dar problema com placa Nvidia
<juniorxap> Olha, é um processador i3 a placa de vídeo é integrada, não tem placa de vídeo dedicada.
<Auder> Qual versão vai ser instalada no flisol???
<Seered> Té mais galera. E apreciem o Ubuntu 13.04 SEM moderação.  $ sudo update-manager -d
<ptl> mvuelma: mesmo porque ubuntu está tão fácil instalar em desktop que meio que perde o sentido, instalar nos móveis que seria legasl
<Niedson> Reverendo Tenho uma placa Nvidia e está funcionando tudo normal aqui.
<ptl> juniorxap: integrada qual? intel?
<Jonatas> aew galera boa noite sou novo no ubuntu, estou me familiazando pois trabalho em um telecentro comunitario e o MC permitiu o uso, ta rodanto massa por aui
<ptl> se for intel a aceleração de hardware está ligada, são drivers livres...
<Auder> Qual versão vai ser instalada no flisol???
<romuloxvictor> mvuelma: Tem algum site do time regional de RS?
<Reverendo> Niedson tive que retornar a versão anterior do Xorg no caso, para voltar ao normal
<mvuelma> Com certeza, ptl , esperamos no próximo ano já poder instalar em dispositivos móveis. Quem sabe né?
<Jonatas> tenho um pouco de duvida com relação a instalação da impressora laser vcs podem da uma explanada?
<Niedson> Reverendo Que driver vc usou?
<mvuelma> Oi, romuloxvictor, estamos trabalhando nisso, por enquanto só perfil no Facebook.
<Jonatas>  generic
<romuloxvictor> mvuelma: ok, vou pesquisar aqui para adicionar
<juniorxap> Sim intel, se não me engano do i3 é a Intel HD2000
<Reverendo> Niedson foi o nvidia-current-updates
<ptl> tiagoscd é viajante do tempo
<Auder> Ja tem a Salamandra enlouquecida???
<ptl> vai pro flisol de delorean
<ptl> salamandra sapeca
<Niedson> Reverendo tentou os drivers do Programas e Atualizações do 13.04?
<ptl> mas eles viajaram no tempo também
<ptl> em fringe
<Reverendo> sim, mas sem sucesso
<Reverendo> mas ainda acho que deve sair algum update meio logo
<ptl> tanto que o peter e a loira lá encontraram a filha deles
<Niedson> Tentou baixar driver do site oficial da nvidia?
<juniorxap> Agora ta todo mundo comportadinho na presença da dama... kkk
<ptl> episódio
<Reverendo> não tinha nada disponível de "novo"
<ricardo_cco> juniorxap,  meu note com i3 é hd 3000
<ptl> toda a última temporada
<ptl> não foi só um episódio
<Auder> A marta tem que conversar com o Julian então!!!!
<Niedson> Reverendo tem um driver lançado no dia 02/04/2013, talvez sirva cara.
<joaolellis> eu to assistindo games of thrones
<juniorxap> Dizem que é foda, mas como não sobra grana pra assinar Sky, dai esperamos quando for passar no SBT... kkkk
<ptl> eu tou assistindo Star Trek - Enterprise, ahuehua
<ptl> de seriados
<Jonatas> Amigos da uma explanadas com relação a impressoras aew
<ptl> atuais só mentalist e supernatural
<Auder> Eu  to assistindo Dr. who
<Reverendo> vou dar uma olhada... valeu pela dica
<Barna> ptl, eu to assistindo ds9! :P
<ptl> fringe era legal até um ponto, depois ficou apelativo
<boiko> ptl: the original series?
<ptl> Barna: eu comecei a assistir, parei no meio, vou voltar quando acabar enterprise
<Auder> ÇANGUI!!!
<ptl> boiko: essa já assisti inteira umas 3 vezes :P
<ricardo_cco> fringe
<ricardo_cco> o/
<ptl> boiko: chique mesmo é aguentar assistir star trek: the animated series inteira
<ptl> nossa, muito ruim
<juniorxap> Chapecó é perto guriii, perto da Argentina... kkk
<Niedson> Sem o Julian ainda vai ter o: O que fazer após instalar o Ubuntu 13.04?
<ptl> netflix == DRM!!!! eu ainda sou purista e preciso usar bittorrent
<Barna> ptl, eu comecei esse ano pela classica, e to seguindo cronologicamente.....
<Reverendo> galera, e o Google Glass, tendência ou algo dispensável????
<tiagoscd> Niedson, vai, eu farei o post
<juniorxap> Quando assinei NetFlix primeiro vídeo que eu fui ver foi um filme de ficção dai saiu um filme de coelhinhos, dai falei haaaa brincadeira né, cancelei a assinatura...
<Niedson> <@tiagoscd> ok! Previsão de lançamento?
<ptl> Barna: cronologicamente do tempo da série ou do tempo real? porque cronologicamente a ST: Enterprise é a primeira! 2151
<Barna> ptl, de lançamento.....
<ptl> ah, sim
<Niedson> Momento risadas: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=519053051490522&set=o.6140747330&type=1&theater acabou de sair no facebook! kkkkkk #Windowsfail
<Jonatas> ei galera da uma explanada aew sobre drive das impressoras
<tiagoscd> Niedson, algum dia na próxima semana :)
<ptl> vão te prender com DRM, boiko
<r7_> O NETFLIX sabe fazer série ;)
<ptl> Niedson: que imagem estranha
<aprigio> Reverendo, pra mim isso morre em menos de 2 anos
<Niedson> <@tiagoscd> rsrsrs, ok estarei na espera. Elaborei um no meu blog, quiser está lá! rsrsrs
<r7_> hemlockgrove é muito assustador
<ptl> cubuntu? foi gravada com sucesso porque aconteceu um erro?
<OutroCara> chegei :D
<tiagoscd> Niedson, bela imagem, hehehh
<ptl> eu acharia legal falar sobre drivers de GPUs móveis :P
<OutroCara> faz tempo que inicio?
<ptl> PowerVX, Adreno, Mali
<Reverendo> aprigio: concordo
<Niedson> <@tiagoscd> trágico.
<ptl> Tegra
<ptl> Vivante
<ptl> OutroCara: chejou?
<juniorxap> Putsss lembrei de uma coisa importantissimaa!!! Alguém conhece alguma solução para OCR pra Linux?
<ptl> printcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<ptl> ahehuahu
<OutroCara> ta um trava trava vixe credis cruizis
<ptl> gocr não te atende, juniorxap ?
<juniorxap> Também pra digitalização multipagina?
<ptl> hum
<juniorxap> vou dar uma olhada ptl, obtigado.
<ptl> juniorxap: só citei esse nome porque é o mais clássico, é antigo, mas talvez haja mais novos e mais completos que não conheço
<Rui> ptl est atualizado 12.04 para 12.10 !!!
<Rui> esta
<juniorxap> é percebi isso, dei uma olhada ali... kkk
<ptl> Rui: quisera fosse tão fácil atualizar em arquitetura ARM, tenho 10 dispositivos ARM com Ubuntu instalado, alguns ainda estão até com o 11.10 dada a dificuldade de trocar kernel :(
<boiko> juniorxap: olha, quase nunca uso ocr, mas achei isso aqui ó: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<juniorxap> Aprígio conhece alguma solução pra OCR?
<ptl> Rui: em grande parte por causa dos drivers de GPU
<ptl> ah
<ptl> sim
<ptl> tem sim
<Niedson> Existe alguma imagem do Ubuntu Touch para o Motorola razr i?
<ptl> tem 13.10 pra ARM
<Rui> e ruim...kkkk
<ptl> não é isso
<Rui> sei lá achei que você para 13.04 ?
<joaolellis> ocr é bom pra escanear texto
<ptl> as dificuldades pra instalar em dispositivos ARM, aprigio, é basicamente por 3 motivos: 1 - Boot em ARM é totalmente despadronizado. Cada um, no update de major version, tem que atualizar de maneira diferente. 2 - Até o kernel 3.8, praticamente cada processador ARM se comporta como uma arquitetura diferente, ter o kernel certo, com as opções certas, é doloroso
<tiagoscd> Niedson, pode consultar em http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Rui> ptl
<juniorxap> mas é muito útil pra digitalizar texto, ao invés de digitar tudo.
<joaolellis> eu fazia muito isso, no ubuntu nunca consegui
<Niedson> <@tiagoscd> obrigato!
<ptl> aprigio: 3 - os drivers proprietários dificultam demais a mudança do kernel, algumas vezes são tão amarrados que simplesmente não tem jeito mesmo. Isso vale especialmente pra GPU, som e webcam
<aprigio> ptl, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<Niedson> *obrigado
<tiagoscd> tá Serto
<aprigio> ptl, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<aprigio> ve ae
<joaolellis> eu usava bastante não só pra dar ctrl c ctrv v
<juniorxap> Não, no meu caso é documentação, processos, é muito útil, ao invés de digitar tudo cópia e cola os dados do cidadão.
<aprigio> ptl, na verdade é sempre bom vc consutar a plaquinha mae dele
<Jonatas> valeu galera pela explanação sobre impressora
<ptl> aprigio: então, tem as da linaro também, mas o problema não é isso, é que não vai rolar você pegar um dispositivo ARm genérico e simplesmente tentar enfiar a imagem lá, a arquitetura funcioina de jeito diferente
<robson> galera , desculpe pelo atraso de hoje, ainda to cometendo um crime, apos um dia de ubuntu 13.04, por ocasiao do destino e obrigacao por estar na casa da minha mae, assistindo o papo atraves do windows, peço perdão, cometo pecado mais nao deixo de ver o papo.
<aprigio> nao especificamente o cpu
<ptl> aprigio: ARM não é como Intel/AMD...
<juniorxap> Pior é o "concertesa"... kkkk
<aprigio> ptl, instala, roda um dmidecode e lspci e procure os drivers.
<aprigio> ptl, sim eu sei
<ptl> aprigio: pra você ver, dmidecode depende de BIOS, não funciona em ARM, e lspci também depende de barramento PCI, que ARM não tem
<aprigio> ptl, nao, o biosdecode depende de bios
<ptl> tanto que lshw funciona só em 2 dos meus 10 ARM
<juniorxap> No Windows copia beemm reconhece tudo... kkk
<aprigio> ptl, depende da firmware
<ptl> aprigio: depende de mais coisa, como o device tree do kernel
<aprigio> ptl, vc pode usar outras opcoes como o lshw e fim.
<aprigio> ptl, ou ver o proprio /proc ou /sys
<Mateus> boa noite
<ptl> sim, claro, mas não provêem tantas informações e é de forma completamente individual, sem padronização
<Barna> boa noite mvuelma
<aprigio> ptl, que tipo de informacao?
<mvuelma> Boa noite, pessoal!
<mvuelma> Bom descanso pra todos.
<aprigio> ptl, toda informacao no kernel é para /sys e /proc é padronizada
<boiko> boa noite mvuelma!
<Reverendo> juniorxap: tem o Lios
<Reverendo> https://code.google.com/p/linux-intelligent-ocr-solution/
<robson> nao deu tempo de pegar, desculpas
<juniorxap> Tentei o Lios, não funciona =/
<Mateus> kkkkk
<ptl> aprigio: mais ou menos, fabricantes colocam informações meio particulares. Tou vendo aqui no repositório da linaro e nem tem o dmidecode
<ptl> aprigio: em quais dispositivos você tentou que foi tão fácil assim? Até nos suportados, como o ODROID X2/U2 e CuBox é difícil e meio zoado pra fazer algumas coisas funcionarem
<joaolellis> vlw, povo
<juniorxap> Hasta la vista...
<Mateus> boa noite
<Niedson> Boa!
<boiko> robson: nah, sem problemas, o importante é participar! :)
<Mateus> até a proxima
<juniorxap> Instala Vista Baby !!! kkkkkk
<ricardo_cco> boa noite ai galera
<Barna> boa noite galera!
<Barna> boa flisol a todos!
<Mateus> fim
<ptl> aprigio: um exemplo de 'fuga' dessa padronização pode ser dita até em arquitetura Intel mesmo, muitos fabricantes de fiber-channel colocam informações particular por utilitários próprios, e você não consegue simplesmente pelo /proc / /sys
<robson> valew boiko, semana que vem to de novo com ubuntu 13.04
<boiko> robson: :)
<ptl> falou... boa flisol pra vocês
<Reverendo> boa noite a todos
<boiko> valeu pelo papo aí pessoal :)
<Reverendo> até a próxima
<aprigio> ptl, mas sobre o hba é meio relativo
<aprigio> ptl, depende do fabricante
<aprigio> mas ainda é padronizado
<ptl> aprigio: olha um dos problemas em ARM, explicado pelo sérgio prado: http://sergioprado.org/linux-e-o-suporte-a-device-tree-parte-1/
<ptl> são 3 artigos, tem a parte 2 e 3 ainda
<aprigio> ptl, vc ainda consegue buscar algumas informacoes no proprio /proc/scsi/scsi (por questoes de compatibulidade) ou /sys/class/scsi_host/host{n}/device/fc_host:host{n}/port_name
<ptl> sim
<ptl> algumas
<ptl> o problema são as que não consegue :P
<aprigio> ptl, mas ai que esta
<ptl> mas em Intel nem se compara à zona que é em ARM
<aprigio> quando nao consegue, ele puxa o ID
<aprigio> vou te da um exem de 1
<ptl> eu quis mostrar só como um exemplo pra você ter noção
<ptl> imagina uma plataforma sem BIOS e que não tem padrão de boot
<ptl> e em que cada processador é diferente o suficiente pra ter sua arvorezinha no arch
<aprigio> ptl, proc/scsi/qla
<aprigio> é um caso especifico
<ptl> qlogic
<aprigio> ptl, nota esse
<aprigio> /proc/scsi/qla2xxx/adapter_id
<aprigio> é um dos casos que eu ja tive
<aprigio> quando a info nao é detectado, vc mantem o id
<aprigio> o id de consulta é muito mais facil ainda de achar
<ptl> sim... e é o mais famoso... mais usado
<aprigio> pela informacao do fabricante
<aprigio> entende q essas informacoes nao sao unknow no kernel
<aprigio> noa tem como entende?
<aprigio> pq se nao o device nao sera identificado
<ptl> claro, o kernel sabe
<aprigio> ai vc vai ter varios erros no dmesg
<ptl> mas não está em local 'igual a todos'
<aprigio> sim, eu entendi oq vc quis dizer, mas existe um padrao
<ptl> os utilitários que apresentam informações têm que usar procedimentos e métodos diferentes pra cada dispositivo
<ptl> ao invés de algo genérico
<aprigio> os diretorios sao padroes os arquivos q mudam de acordo o id
<ptl> em ARM isso acontece elevado a 1000
<aprigio> e informacoes do fabricante
<ptl> carsa
<ptl> eu tive perrengues até mesmo ao usar o mesmíssimo processador
<ptl> RK3066 é um dos processadores mais usados em dispositivos comerciais ARM hoje em dia
<ptl> eu tenho um UG802 e instalei o Ubuntu ("Picuntu") nele
<aprigio> mas se vc procurar no /proc/cpuinfo, ele vai aparecer la
<ptl> e eu tenho o Minix Neo X5 que basicamente é o mesmo hardware, com uma ethernet e mais saídas USB
<ptl> fui tentar utilizar o mesmo kernel e flasheei o recovery dele igual havia feito no UG802
<aprigio> ptl, oq vc pode acontecer eh ele padronizar em "ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)"
<ptl> ele bootava e 3 minutos depois travava com kernel panic
<aprigio> ptl, Hardware        : RK30board
<ptl> ha? não, armv7 não diz nada, cada processador tem suas extensões e quirks
<aprigio> ai que ta
<aprigio> vc precisa consultar a informacao de hardware
<aprigio> desse hardware
<aprigio> nao sei se vc sabe
<aprigio> mas as li nhas do finger q ele pega
<ptl> e compilar um kernel específico pro processador com as opções certas
<aprigio> para arms sao diferentes
<aprigio> entende?
<aprigio> vc tem revision, hardware e varias informacoes de CPU como part, arquitct. implemter
<aprigio> e outros
<aprigio> ops implementer
<aprigio> de novo, os resultados do /proc/ sao padronizados
<aprigio> e /sys
<aprigio> se nao aparecem la é pq nao sao suportados
<ptl>  /proc e /sys são depois que o kernel já bootou
<aprigio> ai nao tem como o kernel detectar um unknow
<ptl> :P
<ptl> mas então
<aprigio> sim, o processo de bootstrap cria o /proc (em primeiro, pro causa do init), /sys e /dev
<aprigio> ate pq as regras do ude precisam restruturar o diretório /dev, com as consultas em /sys
<ptl> voltando ao caso do RK3066 eu vi que outras pessoas tentaram e tiveram o mesmo problema
<aprigio> entendi
<ptl> eu tou achando que é o seguinte
<ptl> por causa dos periféricos a mais, algumas opções pra deixar o processador fluido estão gerando race conditions
<ptl> pareceu isso pelas mensagens na tela
<ptl> então eu fiz um kernel tirando algumas das opções
<aprigio> ptl, vc ja viu isso aq? https://code.google.com/p/rk3066-linux/
<ptl> só que acabei parando de mexer com isso - o flash do recovery dey problema
<ptl> já
<ptl> já vi, faz meses que tenho mexido com isso
<aprigio> tem umas info boas la
<ptl> e tem o aloksinha que faz o picuntu
<ptl> é do andrewdb
<ptl> acredite, já debulhei isso perto do máximo que pude :P
<ptl> o andrewdb teve problemas pessoais e parou de mexer nisso
<ptl> agora que o rk3066 já tá meio deprecated, surgiu o RK3188, seu sucessor, que é um dos melhores e mais rápidos SoCs do mercado ARM
<ptl> eu já encomendei um stick RK3188 pra tentar enfiar linux nele
<ptl> aprigio: se você procurar nos fóruns inclusive fui eu que fiz o post explicando como faz pra colocar o wireless do UG802 funcionando...
<aprigio> ptl, vou ver isso ai
<aprigio> ptl, vou arrumar um hardware com ele e vou colocar
<ptl> mas é difícil, eu pretendo estudar mais essa parte
<aprigio> ptl, agora virou pessoal hihhihihi
<ptl> aprigio: ih, cuidado, vai viciar que nem eu :P
<aprigio> ptl, eu gosto disso, eu ja coloquei linux em muita coisa
<ptl> aprigio: adoro comprar essas coisinhas ARM...
<ptl> aprigio: e é uma área em enorme expansão
<ptl> tem stick custando 20 dólares até incluindo frete
<ptl> mas os melhores (quad-core, 2GB) estão por volta de 90-100 dólares
<ptl> e se for os em formato de 'tv box', varia de 110 a 140 dólares
<ptl> eu também gosto dos development boards, como o ODROID (eu tenho o X2) e o arndaleboard (encomendei mas está em falta de estoque)
<ptl> aliás, os ODROID são fodas. A hardkernel é super-responsiva e tem um funcionário brasileiro, o mdjr - Mauro Ribeiro.
<ptl> queria que saísse um samsung exynos octacore com big.LITTLE deles pra eu poder mexer
<ptl> aquele processador do Galaxy S IV versão internacional, manja?
<aprigio> ptl, eu tenho um mk808 q eu comprei recente
<aprigio> eu ja coloquei no meu s2 tb
<ptl> mk808 roda picuntu
<ptl> colocou nele?
<aprigio> tenho ubuntu nele
<aprigio> ja coloquei debian e netbsd
<ptl> cara, legal é o GK802, que suporta oficialmente e tem UART
<aprigio> e eh facil colocar qualquer distro
<aprigio> que eh portavl a arm
<aprigio> ate o plan9 da pra colocar :)
<ptl> mas você roda com aceleração ou sem?
<aprigio> ele eh facil
<aprigio> o ubuntu rodou com a mesma aceleracao de vc rodar o debian ou ubuntu em 1 galaxy tab
<ptl> ?
<aprigio> eh bem detectavel
<ptl> aceleração GPU?
<aprigio> ele rodou bem
<ptl> peraí, você colocou dentro do android ou fora dele? dentro não vale, né
<aprigio> nao digo q ele riodou melhor do q o android
<aprigio> mas eu nao tive problemas nenhum com o xorg
<ptl> estamos falando do mesmo? nos Rk3066, basicamente você faz isso: coloca um update no android (geralmente o finless 1.4 ou 1.6) pra ele poder bootar pelo recovery; rooteia e instala um programa que permita entrar no android e bootar pelo recovery; instala um recovery com um linux kernel com opções pra ele ir na primeira partição com label 'linuxroot' que achar; coloca o mesmo kernel com módulos nessa partição, junto com o ubuntu core (ou qualquer
<ptl> foi isso que fez? ou foi no android store e instalou aquele linux interno? :P
<aprigio> ptl,  o mk808 é baseado no dual-core Rockchip RK3066.
<ptl> eu sei
<aprigio> para performance eu coloqco 1GB em zram
<ptl> minha pergunta foi sobre qual procedimento/método usou pra instalar
<ptl> você fez os passos que descrevi aí em cima?
<aprigio> eu n li
<aprigio> eu to falando com vc e falando com o tiago
<ptl> estamos falando do mesmo? nos Rk3066, basicamente você faz isso: coloca um update no android (geralmente o finless 1.4 ou 1.6) pra ele poder bootar pelo recovery; rooteia e instala um programa que permita entrar no android e bootar pelo recovery; instala um recovery com um linux kernel com opções pra ele ir na primeira partição com label 'linuxroot' que achar; coloca o mesmo kernel com módulos nessa partição, junto com o ubuntu core (ou qualquer
<ptl> essa aí
<ptl> O RK3066 é um dos mais fáceis e mesmo assim essas etapas todas podem ser trabalhosas
<ptl> estou falando em rodar linux nativo, completo, total, sem utilizar nada do android
<aprigio> sim rodar o linux nativo
<aprigio> o netbsd por exemplo
<aprigio> vc pode jogar no sd dele o arquicvo de boot para arm
<aprigio> jogando na raiz dele para arrancar a install, basta vc executar o sh dele
<ptl> pra isso ainda tem que atualizar o android pra permitir que ele boote por outro dispositivo
<aprigio> q ele estrutura todo o fhs
<aprigio> ele vai apagar todo o android
<ptl> por isso instalar o finless e a partição MTD de recovery
<aprigio> quando vc dar o primeiro boot, ate pq o halt nao funciona
<ptl> ah, você substituiu o microsd interno?
<aprigio> pra linux eh so vc da mesmo um cp nos arquivos pra raiz
<aprigio> como root
<aprigio> eh claro
<Netto> Boa noite!
<ptl> eu tenho o MicroSD interno do UG802
<aprigio> vc tb pode definir o label para o linuxroot
<ptl> só no caso do GK802 eu substituí o MicroSD
<ptl> porque não tem finless pra ele
<ptl> e não tive muito saco de preparar o dualboot pra um android que não utilizaria
<ptl> o GK802 eu acho massa porque dá pra acompanhar todo o boot pela serial dele
<aprigio> ptl, agora vc tb pode fazer um boot com 1 hd externo via usb
<aprigio> ptl, isso q eh maneiro
<aprigio> tem como vc alterar como o GUID partition
<aprigio> para apontar para o sd external
<aprigio> o problema que fora do cabo usb
<aprigio> com 1 hd externo talvz
<aprigio> ou um pendrive preso ao equipamento
<aprigio> ele demora pra dar boot no android
<ptl> demora? por quê?
<ptl> aprigio: olha o console que fiz usando um CP2102 + a UART do GK802 - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151599199722612&set=pb.696662611.-2207520000.1367033354.&type=3&theater
<ptl> usei uns cabinhos que vieram com meu arduino, hehe
<ptl> o legal do gk802 é que a aceleração de hardware funciona perfeitamente
<ptl> aliás
<ptl> você disse que usa a aceleração do MK808?
<ptl> eu pesquisei pra caramba e não vi ninguém que tivesse conseguido com o UG802... tanto o MK808 quanto o ODROID X2 quanto o UG802 usam a GPU Mali 400 MP4 mas pelo que entendi que o Mauro me disse, os detalhes do processador impedem o uso do driver de um na outra
<ptl> eu tentei usar os drivers de GPU que vêm com o ODROID X2 no UG802 e não funcionou
<aprigio> nao disse que uso a aceleracao, eu nao configurei nada a aceleracao, so nao tive problema com xorg
<ptl> ah, eu entendi mal então. Perdão
<ptl> seria legal conseguir usar o UG802 com aceleração.
<ptl> eu jogo Quake III no meu ODROID X2 em 1080p... fica perfeito
<ptl> só que é um Quake III mexido pra funcionar com OpenGL/ES
<ptl> e mesmo assim não funciona com tudo... tentei passar peo meu Nexus 7 com Ubuntu ARM (não Ubuntu Touch), que tem aceleração OpenGL/ES funcionando, e dá coredump quando rodo
<ptl> aprigio: te faço um desafio: conseguir rodar o scummvm em QUALQUER ARM :P ele não roda em *nenhum* dos que eu tenho. Se eu uso o parâmetro -g 3x, ele inicia, mas dá pau quando tento iniciar algum jogo
<aprigio> ptl, eu vou instalar e vou fazer um video blz?
<aprigio> ptl, eu vou pegar um p mim
<aprigio> ptl, vou postar o video que eu fiz o iphone3gs de servidor.
<aprigio> vou fazer a mesma coisa com ele  em debian blz?
<ptl> instalar qual? não tou duvidando não!!!! :P
<ptl> você está achando que estou te desafiando no sentido de 'você não consegue! hah!'? Pelo contrário, qualquer ajuda pra mim seria preciosa.
<aprigio> ptl, mas eh interessante isso
<aprigio> eu acho legal
<aprigio> podemos ate instalar juntos
<aprigio> e documentar
<aprigio> e fazer todo tipo de tuning
<ptl> por exemplo, essa coisa do scummvm, como outros problemas de ARM têm sido trabalhados pelo povo, dificilmente consegue atenção
<aprigio> eu acho legal isso
<ptl> isso... seria massa mesmo
<ptl> inclusive empresto minha coleção de cobaia... :P
<ptl> o negócio do scummvm é que eu acho ele ideal pra ser 'showcase' de uso de ARM...
<ptl> não precisa de aceleração de hardware e apresenta som e gráficos coloridos
<aprigio> ptl, mas vc compuilou ele?
<aprigio> compilou?
<aprigio> como foi o caso do scummvm?
<ptl> eu testei diferentes versões, acho que até a 1.5.0 que se não me engano adaptei do .dsc pra compilar o .deb
<ptl> mas em geral uso a do repositório mesmo
<ptl> apt-get install scummvm
<ptl> aí chamo com o -g 3x, pra pelo menos apresentar a interface (senão nem inicia)
<ptl> adiciono o monkey Island I e II que eu ganhei de brinde anos atrás então tenho os arquivos de dados originais
<ptl> e aí tento iniciar o jogo
<ptl> não lembro agora o erro que dá, mas se não me engano é um erro genérico do scummvm que nada diz
<aprigio> seria interessante compilar
<aprigio> ptl, eu vi que na verdade o grande misterio é criar as variaveis corretas para compilar
<ptl> então, eu compilei
<aprigio> para CC,AS,OBJCOPY
<ptl> o .deb que fiz é o pacote compilado na própria máquina
<aprigio> entendi
<ptl> e aí só costuma ter uma opç~
<ptl> CC, AS, OBJCOPY? mas eu geralmente compilo no próprio ARM, não faço compilação cruzada
<ptl> *uma opção
<ptl> instalada, pelo menos
<aprigio> entendi mas eh para o arm mesmo
<aprigio> vamos fazer isso juntos
<aprigio> eu quero ver isso com vc
<ptl> tô dentro
<aprigio> vc tem o equipamento ai?
<ptl> todo dia eu mexo um pouco com isso e leio
<ptl> tenho
<ptl> qual deles?
<ptl> tá tudo aqui
<aprigio> entra aq depois com um desses que vc escolher
<aprigio> a gente tenta junto
<aprigio> seria legal
<aprigio> garotao
<aprigio> to indo
<aprigio> amanha dia longo
<aprigio> fuuuuii
<aprigio> abss
<ptl> pensei que era pra eu entrar
<ptl> opa
<ptl> falou
<ptl> taí eu no gk802 e no odroidx2 :P
<ptl> que horários costuma estar aqui?
<ptl> aprigio
<ptl> ihhh
<aprigio> geralmente eu sempre fico conectado
<ptl> acho que vou ser desconectado por excesso de conexões do mesmo IP
<aprigio> mas estou mais a noite
<ptl> devia ter usado o ipv6
<ptl> beleza
<aprigio> blz a gente se fala
<aprigio> to indo
<aprigio> fui
<tiagoscd> boiko, boa viagem lá :)
<tiagoscd> @deop
<boiko> tiagoscd: valeu! :)
<stirk> boa tarde tiago
<boiko> tiagoscd: e aí, já terminou o flisol?
<tiagoscd> e aí galera
<tiagoscd> como foi de flisol?
<tiagoscd> terminou :)
<tiagoscd> foi bem fraco aqui na real
<tiagoscd> achei que ia ser bem mais agitado
<tiagoscd> boiko: mas a tarde o install fest até que ficou legal
<boiko> tiagoscd: legal :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-28
<necros-sama> alguem vivo ai ?
<necros-sama> precizo de ajuda alguem on ai ?
<necros-sama> galera alguem ai ?
<necros-sama> alguem me ajuda ai por favor
<tiagoscd> !alguem | necros-sama
<ubotu-br> necros-sama: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<necros-sama> cara toda vez que tento formatar meu noot com o nv ubuntu ele trava na meio da instalaçao
<necros-sama> ja tentei instalar 32 e 64  gravei varios dvds e continua travando
<tiagoscd> necros-sama: certo
<tiagoscd> você baixou de onde a imagem?
<necros-sama> ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> necros-sama: você sabe fazer a verificação MD5?
<tiagoscd> aí dá pra verificar se a imagem está corrompida ou não
<necros-sama> nao... tipo nessa ultima travo mais msm assim inicia o sistema com alguns bugs
<necros-sama> tem alguma forma de verificar e corrigir os bugs do sistema ?
<tiagoscd> necros-sama: é meio difícil, pois não sabemos que parte ele parou
<tiagoscd> mas podes tentar o seguinte
<tiagoscd> atualizar seu sistema
<tiagoscd> e ver se ele adiciona ou configura algo
<stirk> olha negro vi em um forum uma pessoa com o problema semelhante e ele solveu desabilitando na instalação o download de atualizaçoes talvez ajude
<stirk> necro*
<tiagoscd> stirk: :-)
<tiagoscd> também aconteceu isso ontem no FLISOL
<stirk> e ai tiago blz
<tiagoscd> stirk: tudo certo, e por aí?
<stirk> viu to lendo kkkk
<stirk> ainda nao
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkkk
<necros-sama> cara sofrendo aki vou reiniciar o pc aki e ver si atualiza
<stirk> mas to correndo atraz
<necros-sama> inte gorinha abraços
<necros-sama> vlws a dica ae
<stirk> blz vai la
<stirk> tiago aqui quando jogo rfkill list nao lista o blue
<stirk> e a placa e essa  AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613478/
<tiagoscd> stirk: certo
<tiagoscd> deixa eu ver aqui
<stirk> ja li varias coisa e todo mundo reclamando de wifi nao conectar
<stirk> no meu ela conecta to usando ela mas so que o blue nao fufa
<stirk> e ja instalei o ar3011-dkms_1.1ryu2.3_all
<tiagoscd> stirk: qual o modelo do seu notebook mesmo?
<stirk> dell m5030
<stirk> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/br/pt/brdhs1/Home/NoDefaultOS
<stirk> Etiqueta de serviço: 1lj4ym1
<tiagoscd> ele veio com Ubuntu?
<stirk> nao veio com aquela aquelo coisa horrivel
<stirk> que nem vo fala o nome
<stirk> nao veio com nem um linux
<stirk> tiago tomei um odio daquilo serio
<tiagoscd> certo
<stirk> que ate montem um pc velho aqui que achei uma firewall bacana astaro pra eu fusar nela
<tiagoscd> stirk: tem um cidadão que diz o seguinte na inernet
<tiagoscd> *internet
<tiagoscd> que tu precisas fazer a instalação do Ubuntu com o adaptador Bluetooth ligado
<tiagoscd> você fez isso?
<stirk> sim
<stirk> baixei ate as atualizaçoes
<tiagoscd> stirk: qual a saída de
<tiagoscd> hciconfig -a
<tiagoscd> ?
<stirk> nada
<tiagoscd> sei que já tinha me passado uma vez
<tiagoscd> mas se puder passar a saída do rfkill novamente
<tiagoscd> rfkill list all
<tiagoscd> no caso
<stirk> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<stirk> 	Soft blocked: no
<stirk> 	Hard blocked: no
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613546/
<tiagoscd> stirk: se puder mandar a saída de
<tiagoscd> lspci -nnvvvk
<tiagoscd> pra facilitar
<tiagoscd> podes fazer o seguinte
<tiagoscd> lspci -nnvvvk > saida
<tiagoscd> e depois copiar o conteudo de dentro do arquivo
<tiagoscd> e colar lá
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613553/
<tiagoscd> stirk: você tem o Windows instalado junto aí?
<stirk> tenho nao tirei isso de vez da minha vida
<stirk> mas quando tinha fufava
<tiagoscd> é, parece que é um bug que resolve você ativando o driver no windows
<tiagoscd> aí lá habilita o bluetooth
<tiagoscd> e ele volta a funcionar
<tiagoscd> podes fazer o seguitne
<tiagoscd> *seguinte
<tiagoscd> na internet tem umas dicas pra fazer um live-pen do windows
<tiagoscd> aí tu logas por ele, instala o driver e habilita o bluetooth
<stirk> vou olhar aqui e ver se faço isso
<stirk> windows e uma praga quando vc se livra dele tenta volta
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<tiagoscd> mas a culpa não é nem do Windows nem do Linux
<tiagoscd> mas sim da fabricante, que não disponibiliza um driver adequado pra Linux
<stirk> sim eu sei e que nao quero mais usar o windows
<stirk> tudo se faz voltado pra pra windows
<stirk> isso tem que acabar
<tiagoscd> sim, mas aos poucos isso tá revertendo
<tiagoscd> prova disso é as fabricantes de GPUs
<tiagoscd> que estão começando a aprimorar os drivers para Linux
<stirk> ate a merda da microsoft ta voltando pro linux
<stirk> vi que em 2014 vao lançar o office para linux
<stirk> li a um tempo atraz
<tiagoscd> é, na realidade é um boato
<tiagoscd> nada confirmado
<stirk> mas nao duvido
<stirk> pois ela te de olho em expandir o mercado
<stirk> o office no linux vai ser uma fatia no mercado
<stirk> como foi o office no mac
<tiagoscd> com certeza
<tiagoscd> mas tem os dois lados
<tiagoscd> por mais que vá gerar concorrência para as suítes livres
<tiagoscd> ao mesmo tempo vai dar mais credibilidade pro Linux
<tiagoscd> pois se até a Microsoft (que é a empresa que muitas empresas usam como referência em TI) acredita nele
<stirk> isso e verdade
<tiagoscd> boiko: em terras estrangeiras já?
<stirk> vc ja viu a firewall astaro
<stirk> vejo muitas empresas aui em bh com ela mas servidor ainda em windows
<stirk> ele e toda em linux interface gráfica amigável
<tiagoscd> stirk: não, nunca cheguei a ver
<stirk> depois da uma olhada vai gosta
<stirk> licença dela ate 10 pcs e free
<stirk> pra usuario homer
<tiagoscd> beleza, mais tarde vou checar :)
<stirk> ok
<boiko> tiagoscd: opa, foi mal, tinha saído, yep, tô por aqui já :)
<tiagoscd> boiko: opa, show :)
<tiagoscd> guina: terminou de baixar o Urban Terror por aí?
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<tiagoscd> boa :)
<matheus_carvalho> buenas tche...
<matheus_carvalho> como foi o flisol?
<tiagoscd> cara, foi tranquilo :)
<tiagoscd> e por aí?
<matheus_carvalho> super tranquilo...não deu muita gente...mas teve bastante qualidade
<tiagoscd> beleza pura
<matheus_carvalho> e ai...pronto pra vim pra passo fundo?
<tiagoscd> sim, dia 25 estarei aí ;)
<matheus_carvalho> opa...blz então tche...
<matheus_carvalho> traz o note pra no intervalo fazer uma rodada rapida de cs
<tiagoscd> pode colocar a cerveja pra gelar já
<tiagoscd> heheeh
<tiagoscd> claro
<matheus_carvalho> quer perder paga o almoço
<tiagoscd> :)
<matheus_carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<matheus_carvalho> OPA...CERVEJA É CERTO QUE VAI ROLAR
<matheus_carvalho> to indo janta...ja ja to por ai...
<matheus_carvalho> abrass
<matheus_carvalho> afk
<tiagoscd> valeu, abraço
<tiagoscd> bom apetite
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-04-22
<Jok3r> boa noite pessoal!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-04-23
<CMathe> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-04-25
<ImLost> bom dia a todos
